# Sheraton Desert Oasis - Master Thread [Merged]



## jran

*There seems to be a lot of interest in SDO these days. For the sake of continuity, and to compile questions and answers, I am going to merge the recent threads here. - DeniseM*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After renting a time share recently we are interested in a resale purchase but feel a little overwhelmed.  I have gotten a great deal of information from previous posts but hope you all could help with some questions.

1.  We are a family of five and can fit in a 1BDR without a problem but would any of the locations have an occupancy issue?

2. I have been looking at a 2bdr lo at SDO that we would either trade or use during spring break.  If I buy a floating platinum week am I guaranteed to be able to book for spring break?  It looks like all weeks are floating 1-52?  

3. At SDO I understand I can't trade in SVN but I don't quite understand the preference in has in II.  Could someone help clarify?

4. We've also been looking at WKV but they seem much more expensive, any thoughts on what would be the better purchase?  Is the ability to use the SVN trading worth the extra costs? 

5. We are in Colorado and some years would like to trade for ski season, would SDO be good for this?  

6. I have been watching eBay auctions - are there any other sources for resale?  

7. If we purchase at SDO and it is floating 1-52 how far in advance can you make reservations at SDO?  For example, when and who would I call for spring break reservations.         

Sorry for all the questions, I really did try to look at older posts


----------



## vacationtime1

I will give you my biased answers and thoughts:

1.  You will have occupancy issues with 5 in a one bedroom in some places.  You will have comfort issues everywhere -- especially as your family gets older.  This is a mid- or long-term purchase.  What kind of configuration will you want in 5 years?  In 8 years?

2.  This should not be a problem as long as you are diligent and make your reservation exactly a year in advance.  But there are no guarantees.

3.  If you deposit a Starwood unit in I.I., you can "see" Starwood deposits three days before people who deposited non-Starwood units.  This is very valuable.

4.  WKV and SDO are different.  WKV is far more luxurious, far more resort-like, and the units are far superior.  SVN exchanges are easier and more certain than I.I. exchanges.  It is an apples and oranges comparison; the price points are radically different (I own both).

5.  Yes.  I have traded my one bedroom SDO for Hyatt Sierra Lodge (Tahoe) and Lakeside Terrace (Vail), each two bedroom, each in March.  I was able to do these exchanges because of the Starwood preference.

6.  eBay is the cheapest.  But use an independent closing company to protect your interests.

7.  365 days in advance to the day (except in leap years, then 366).


----------



## jran

Thanks Robert - we viewed the models at wkv and there were very very nice.  That would be our first choice but it seems a lot less intimidating to make a $2K plunge than a $15K plunge and there doesn't seem to be as many wkv resales available.  

Are any of the Starwood Colorado mountain resorts good buys or are the MF too high?


----------



## Captron

Some resorts do have an issue with 5 in a 1BR, unless the 5th is a infant or toddler, so I would not bet on this one in the long term.

Remember lots of people want spring break, NO week is guaranteed unless it is fixed and confirmed appropriately. If all 52 floaters wanted spring break they would have 52x the bookings as units. All school breaks are a challenge but booked as the phones open one year in advance should give you high likelihood.

There are LOTS of sites for resale, brokers sites, Craigs list, Redweek, etc but ebay does tend to be the cheapest if you get a deal there.

The Avon resorts are voluntary resorts and could not trade in SVN. Thus they do not have the premium you would pay for WKV, more like SDO. Unfortunately they do not seem to carry the trading power SDO has. WKV being mandatory, Starwood chooses the week to deposit to II from ALL RESORTS so to trade you may not always get a good deposit. (Despite what they say about ALWAYS giving an equivalent week)

LT has 2 BR only, non-LO, that would be a downside there. I too like the LO option. I frequently trade each 1BR side for a 2BR.

Westin Riverside is new and just selling so resales have to hit yet and will be sparse for some time to come.

Mountain Vista is built of LO units and is nice. Again, IM observations, not the trading power of SDO.

I am unsure about the floating options at these resorts. I would make sure the unit you buy was highest season available for the period you like. Remember, MF are based on footage, regardless of season, so take all the power you can get. This will greatly effect the long term value.


----------



## DeniseM

jran said:


> After renting a time share recently we are interested in a resale purchase but feel a little overwhelmed.  I have gotten a great deal of information from previous posts but hope you all could help with some questions.
> 
> 1.  We are a family of five and can fit in a 1BDR without a problem but would any of the locations have an occupancy issue?



This means 2 kids on the sofa bed and one on the floor.  I agree with the others - that won't work very long.  I'd look at a 2 bdm. from the start.



> 2. I have been looking at a 2bdr lo at SDO that we would either trade or use during spring break.  If I buy a floating platinum week am I guaranteed to be able to book for spring break?  It looks like all weeks are floating 1-52?



There are no guarantees, unless you buy a fixed week and don't know if such a think exists at SDO - an owner would have had to pay a premium to fix it.  However, I have never heard of an owner who couldn't reserve their home resort, if they call at exactly 12 mos. out at 8:59 a.m. ET.  BTW, there are both weeks that float 1-52, and weeks sold in a particular season at SDO.



> 3. At SDO I understand I can't trade in SVN but I don't quite understand the preference in has in II.  Could someone help clarify?



In a nutshell, Starwood owners have "first pick" of other Starwood resorts deposited with II on both on-going searches, and online instant exchanges.  That priority "usually" lasts a minimum of 3 days, but may last longer - it's a bit of a mystery.  However, most deposits are off-season, which may not work for a family with 3 kids in school.  It would be very helpful to you to go to the TUG Sightings Board, right below the lounge, and browse back through the sightings to see what exchanges other Starwood owners are finding in II and RCI.  



> 4. We've also been looking at WKV but they seem much more expensive, any thoughts on what would be the better purchase?  Is the ability to use the SVN trading worth the extra costs?



Yes, the mandatory resorts are a lot more.  I think I would start off with an inexpensive voluntary resort with a low MF and see how it works for you.



> 5. We are in Colorado and some years would like to trade for ski season, would SDO be good for this?



Ski season is a very difficult trade - remember most deposits at a ski resort are going to be off-season, not ski season.  I would not count on getting ski season exchanges.



> 6. I have been watching eBay auctions - are there any other sources for resale?



There is a whole list of them in an article at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting Board, and you should shop around, but you will probably decide that ebay has the lowest prices.  However, it is perfectly fine to make low-ball offers on other sites.  The worst they can say is, "no."



> 7. If we purchase at SDO and it is floating 1-52 how far in advance can you make reservations at SDO?  For example, when and who would I call for spring break reservations.



At exactly 8:59 a.m. ET, 12 mos. out from your desired check-in date, you call Owner Services.  See the Starwood FAQ at the top of the board for more "how-to" reservation/exchange info.

Since you are locked into the school year for years to come, I think it's real important that you buy at a home resort that you are happy to visit, if you don't get an exchange.  Holiday exchanges are always the hardest.  A good method is to reserve the desired week at your home resort, and then if the exchange doesn't come through, you still have a reservation at your home resort for the week you need, that you can fall back on.

Good luck!


----------



## jran

*SDO Resale purchase*

After reading lots of posts and getting some great answers to previous questions (thanks everyone) I think we have decided on looking for a 2bdr lock off at SDO.  However, I still have some questions I was hoping someone could help with:

1. All the resales I see right now still have 2009 usage left and 2009 mf.  We probably won't be able to use the unit in 2009 so I if I understand I would want to deposit the week with II.  Should I have the current owner make a reservation that I can deposit after ownership transfers and what would be a good week for trading power?  

2. How long does it generally take for closing and and for ownership to transfer? 

3. Our plan is to usually use the unit or 1/2 the unit for spring break, but if I buy now I probably won't be able to get reservations for spring break 2010.  Assuming we purchase and transfer everything by September, similar to my first question what weeks would be desirable to book in 2010 for trading purposes?  Then we could start using it for spring break in 2011, do I have all this correct?  

4. II/RCI: Can you/should you use both these companies for the same unit?  As I understand with II you can deposit your week and see trades or you can also see trades based on your reservation without depositing the week, is this accurate and would you see the same types/amounts of trades?  At some point we would like to trade into a DVC resort for a week, would we have to use RCI for this?  

5. When depositing a 2bdr reservation with II do you deposit it a 2bdr or 2 1bdr or does it matter?   

Thanks for everyone's help, I don't know how people purchase a TS without a forum like this!


----------



## DeniseM

jran said:


> After reading lots of posts and getting some great answers to previous questions (thanks everyone) I think we have decided on looking for a 2bdr lock off at SDO.  However, I still have some questions I was hoping someone could help with:
> 
> 1. All the resales I see right now still have 2009 usage left and 2009 mf.  We probably won't be able to use the unit in 2009 so I if I understand I would want to deposit the week with II.  Should I have the current owner make a reservation that I can deposit after ownership transfers and what would be a good week for trading power?



At this point in the year I'd try for week 51 or week 52 and, yes, you can ask the current owner to reserve it for you and, have them specify that the reservation transfers with ownership.  There are also II and RCI FAQ's at the top of the Exchanging Board.



> 2. How long does it generally take for closing and and for ownership to transfer?



It depends on what closing company you use, and if there are any problems.  I would say 2 - 3 mos.



> 3. Our plan is to usually use the unit or 1/2 the unit for spring break, but if I buy now I probably won't be able to get reservations for spring break 2010.



Others have been about to make Spring Break reservations in the last few days - the current owner can make 2010 reservations for you, too.



> Assuming we purchase and transfer everything by September, similar to my first question what weeks would be desirable to book in 2010 for trading purposes?



The strongest traders at SDO are March (MLB Spring Training) and the week before and after Easter.



> 4. II/RCI: Can you/should you use both these companies for the same unit?



You can - but not at the same time - you can only deposit the same unit with one Exchange Co. at a time, so it depends on where you want to go.  Also, exchange companies charge a yearly fee, so you want to plan out in advance where you want to go, to decide which exchange Co. to use.  With an SDO lock-off, you could deposit 1/2 with RCI, and 1/2 with Starwood.  Note that you have to maintain (pay) your exchange company membership as long as you have a week deposited with them, or an exchange pending.



> As I understand with II you can deposit your week and see trades or you can also see trades based on your reservation without depositing the week, is this accurate and would you see the same types/amounts of trades?



My experience has been that I see more with a deposited week.



> At some point we would like to trade into a DVC resort for a week, would we have to use RCI for this?



Yes, DVC only exchanges with RCI.  



> 5. When depositing a 2bdr reservation with II do you deposit it a 2bdr or 2 1bdr or does it matter?



To put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm., you must deposit a 2 bdm.  If you don't need a 2 bdm. you can split the lock-off, make 2 deposits, and get 2 exchanges out of it.  With instant online exchanges you can often exchange a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm., but that is a bit of a gamble, since all the on-going requests are filled first, and you never know what's going to be left over for an online exchange.

To see what kind of exchange power Starwood weeks have, browse back through the many Starwood Sightings on the Sightings Board below the TUG Lounge.

If you haven't had a chance to read them yet, the 2 Starwood and II articles in Owner Resources under the Exchanging Heading will also be helpful to you.  There are also RCI and II FAQ's at the top of the Exchanging Board.


----------



## SCMom

*Master Thread - Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO)*

I am fairly new to these forums, but have read lots of posts and stickies and FAQs about the different programs.  We are current HGVC owners (bought pre-construction at MarBrisa) and are exploring the idea of adding another timeshare (resale this time, of course!)  I have been intrigued by the posts, especially Denise's many informative ones, about buying at SDO.  My husband is somewhat skeptical as I have tried to explain the idea of buying at SDO just to trade.  He is not a fan of the desert and doesn't want to visit Scottsdale on a regular basis.

Here is our situation.  We live in Orange County, California.  We have four boys, ages 2-8.  We have to have at least a 2 bedroom when we travel.  We homeschool our kids, so we are not bound to traditional holiday times and prefer not to travel during the busy seasons.  My husband wants to know how good the trades we might expect with the Starwood priority in II.  Also, the strength for trading for non-Starwood II properties.  Could we expect to have lots of choices to get into other resorts, or just a "good chance."  Although SDO is selling inexpensively now, he doesn't want to be stuck with it and not able to trade for Maui occassionally.  Our expectation would not be to trade into a big resort every year, but maybe every couple of years, and then book something driving distance from southern California in the other years.  Airfare is a big expense for our family!  I would love to opportunity to be able to do Atlantis at some point when the boys are a little older. If we buy an SDO 2 bedroom lockoff, I assume that we should shoot for platinum for the better trading?

I appreciate the time all of you put in to make this forum so great and look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## clsmit

Both Maui and Harborside are do-able in the offseason for trades through II, at least based on recent sightings. You could also get to Orlando pretty much any time of the year.


----------



## DeniseM

To actually see what kind of exchanges are available, check out the many Starwood Sightings on the TUG Sightings board, right below the TUG Lounge.

There 2 articles in Owners Resources about exchanging with II that you should read.  Just like Marriott owners have a priority in II, so do Starwood owners, and that means that Starwood owners get first choice of Starwood deposits on both on-going and instant online exchanges.  That is why a cheap little voluntary week can be a powerful trader.

I would buy a 2 bdm.  Each side trades as a 1 bdm. or you can put it together and put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm.  (You can do an instant online exchange and trade into a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm., but you cannot put in an on-going search for a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm.)

For trading with II you don't need a Plat week and they cost more.  Just buy a unit that floats 1-52 and then reserve a popular week (March and the week before and after Easter are great traders.)


----------



## hushpup

*Master Thread - SDO*

We am looking to purchase a timeshare that will allow us to visit Florida but also have the flexability to have a good trade to go elsewhere.  We currently have a Disney VWL timeshare which at the time we bought it was perfect, but since our family size has increased, going to Disney seems to be an everyother year deal.  My family needs either a 2 or 3Br unit. with an annual or EOY. Again, looking for the ability to go to the Florida beaches but still have the flexability to change it up and travel some place different.  Since the kids are small, travel timeframe is not as important, but as they get bigger, the timeframe will have to be summer or holidays.  I need to stay within a budget and have looked at the Starwood Vacation Ownerships.  I like that you can trade within SVN and also II.  It would be nice to hear from other TUG members.  

Other questions that I have:
1. Is it better to get a fixed or float timeshare
2. What SVN timeshare have good trade value within SVN and II
3. Is it better to by a SVN timeshare in Florida (since we would be traveling to differnt sites w/in Florida) and if so how difficult is it to trade and travel elsewhere
4. Can any SVN timeshare trade within SVN
5. Do all SVN use Staroptions
6. Does SVN allow lockoffs and can you to take a 3br and convert it into 2vacations, such as a 1BR and a 2BR.

Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## tomandrobin

Disney Owner and Starwood owner.....I think both systems compliment each other well. 

If you need to focus on travel when the kids are out of school, then your options get a lot tougher to choose from. If time of year wasn't important, I would tell you to buy a Desert Oasis unit. It trades very well and is dual affiliated with RCI and II. If you want or need the Staroptions to enable you to trade into the other Starwood resorts, then I would buy either Vistana Villages or Kierland....depending on what your staroption usage would be and if you would also trade in II. 

All of our timeshares are float weeks. We do not like to be tied down to the same week every year. We need flexibility.

Most of the Starwood timeshares have good trade value, except Orlando resorts. The big three are obvious excellent trades, but not worth trading because of the mf. 

All resorts when purchased from the developer can participate in SVN. But only mandatory resorts can when bought resale. Read the sticky at the top of the forum on mandatory/voluntary resorts.

Not all of the resorts offer three bedrooms. Not all of them are lock-offs. I know Harborside has three bedroom lock-offs, but St John's three bedrooms are not.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG!  :Hi:

For some good background info. on how Starwood works, I recommend that you read the Starwood FAQ at the top of this forum and then come back and tell us what questions you have.  Starwood is a unique system and it can be a lot to learn at first.


----------



## FlyKaesan

*lost SDO on Ebay*

I thought I had a chance.  I bid on the last minute and someone else snatched it at the last second.
$127.xx for 1 br float week.  I think that is the lowest I have seen.

Next time...


----------



## DeniseM

You might want to consider using a sniping service that can put in a bid for you with seconds to go, or place your own bid with like 5 seconds to go.


----------



## hushpup

I spent quite a bit of time today looking at past posts to get a better idea of how SVO works and figuring out all the acronym.

Anyways, I guess it boils down to which TS from SVO to purchase.  I am leaning towards SDO (based on Tuggers recommendation) but some of the same questions still keep coming up that I am looking from TS owners to give a little guidance.

1. Is SDO a good trade/exchange?  I plan on going to different Florida locations over the next few years, but also want to go elsewhere (I saw in one of your past postings to visit the sightings boards but can’t find it).  I don't want to get stuck buying into SDO and not have any leverage to travel elsewhere.
2. When looking at an SDO TS, is it better to look for a 1-52 float or a fixed week.  
3. My understanding with 2BR lockoff, is you can use it as just a 2BR, or split it into two (1Br and 1BR/or Studio) for two potential vacations.  If split into 2, do vac have to be used in the same year, or can you do one vac this year and the 2nd vac the next year (hope this makes sense)?? 
4. Since SDO is a non-mandatory, I assume all trades are done with RCI or II.  Is one better than the other?

Again, sorry for all the questions, just looking for some clarification.  Thank you for all your help.


----------



## DeniseM

hushpup said:


> I spent quite a bit of time today looking at past posts to get a better idea of how SVO works and figuring out all the acronym.



The FAQ at the top of the page really is worth checking out, because it summarize the main ideas about SW in one Doc and it will answer many of your questions.  Also - there is a list of acronyms in Owner Resources, at the top of the page.  You will want to read the 2 articles about exchanging with II, also in Owner Resources, under the Exchanging Heading.



> Anyways, I guess it boils down to which TS from SVO to purchase.  I am leaning towards SDO (based on Tuggers recommendation) but some of the same questions still keep coming up that I am looking from TS owners to give a little guidance.
> 
> 1. Is SDO a good trade/exchange?  I plan on going to different Florida locations over the next few years, but also want to go elsewhere (I saw in one of your past postings to visit the sightings boards but can’t find it).  I don't want to get stuck buying into SDO and not have any leverage to travel elsewhere.



People like SDO because it is a strong trader AND one of the lowest cost voluntary resorts.  To access the Sightings Board, you have to be a (paid) *TUG member*.  The $15 membership will save you thousands.  It also gives you access to the member's only reviews.



> 2. When looking at an SDO TS, is it better to look for a 1-52 float or a fixed week.



I don't think you will find any fixed weeks at SDO.  I would go for the cheapest 1-52 week I can find, and then be sure to reserve a popular week to deposit.



> 3. My understanding with 2BR lockoff, is you can use it as just a 2BR, or split it into two (1Br and 1BR/or Studio) for two potential vacations.



SDO doesn't have any studios - the 2 bdm. consists of two 1 bdm. units - one larger and one smaller.  They both trade as 1 bdm.'s.  



> If split into 2, do vac have to be used in the same year, or can you do one vac this year and the 2nd vac the next year (hope this makes sense)??



Yes - if you deposit the side you want to use next year.  You can't roll it over with Starwood.  With a II deposit, you have 2 years after the check-in date to make an exchange.



> 4. Since SDO is a non-mandatory, I assume all trades are done with RCI or II.  Is one better than the other?



It totally depends on where you want to go.  For example - for Starwood exchanges, you want to go with II, because almost all of the Starwood resorts are with II, and Starwood owners have a priority in II.  If you want to exchange into DVC, then you'd go with RCI, because DVC doesn't exchange in II.  You can use RCI some years and II some years, but of course there is a membership fee and you must maintain a paid membership as long as you have a deposit or pending exchange with the company.


----------



## hushpup

DeniseM said:


> People like SDO because it is a strong trader AND one of the lowest cost voluntary resorts.  To access the Sightings Board, you have to be a (paid) *TUG member*.  The $15 membership will save you thousands.  It also gives you access to the member's only reviews.




I joined Tug, but not sure where the sightings board is.  Is there a link??  I'm a newbbie and I need help : )     :rofl:


----------



## nodge

Since this post is now the master thread for SDO, here are my thoughts regarding the place.  In short, I like it alot.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

hushpup said:


> I joined Tug, but not sure where the sightings board is.  Is there a link??  I'm a newbbie and I need help : )     :rofl:



You are still showing as a guest (see under your picture.)  When you joined, you got an email with the member's code in it.  You have to add that code to your member profile to be recognized as a member. 

Click on *User CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page. 
Click on *Edit BBS Member Code*
In the new window, scoll all the way down to the bottom and put the member code in the box and click the save button

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## DeniseM

nodge said:


> Since this post is now the master thread for SDO, here are my thoughts regarding the place.  In short, I like it alot.
> 
> -nodge



Thanks, Nodge!  (Are we SDO owners ruining a good thing by sharing the best kept secret in Starwood?   )


----------



## catlady

Adding to the SDO questions.................. 

Is a floating week 22-27 & 36-49 worth looking at at all, mainly for trading use with II? It's a 2 bed lock off? 

Thanks


----------



## hushpup

Denise, thanks for the tip.

I had one other questions.  I have a friend that uses II and each year she deposits her TS with II and gets an additional week to use.  Is this the AC that I see posted every now and then?

If trading SDO through II, with the above scenario, can you get an extra week?

thanks


----------



## DeniseM

catlady said:


> Adding to the SDO questions..................
> 
> Is a floating week 22-27 & 36-49 worth looking at at all, mainly for trading use with II? It's a 2 bed lock off?
> 
> Thanks



No - because you can't reserve a strong trader with those dates.  At SDO the highest demand weeks are 5, and 9 - 13. The lowest is weeks *27 - 34.*

The best buy will be a week that floats 1-52.


----------



## DeniseM

hushpup said:


> Denise, thanks for the tip.
> 
> I had one other questions.  I have a friend that uses II and each year she deposits her TS with II and gets an additional week to use.  Is this the AC that I see posted every now and then?
> 
> If trading SDO through II, with the above scenario, can you get an extra week?
> 
> thanks



No - No AC's with Starwood deposits, however, the perk of having Starwood priority in II is far more valuable, IMNSHO.  AC's usually have a very limited usage - you can't just reserve anything, anytime with them.


----------



## catlady

> No - because you can't reserve a strong trader with those dates. At SDO the highest demand weeks are 5, and 9 - 13. The lowest is weeks 27 - 34.
> 
> The best buy will be a week that floats 1-52.



Thanks Denise, thought that would be the case, but it was worth checking with the experts. I'll just have to wait abit longer


----------



## hushpup

Thanks for the clarification on the AC.  

What are your thoughts on SBP.  Is that another good TS to buy into?  How does it compare to SDO?


----------



## DeniseM

hushpup said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the AC.
> 
> What are your thoughts on SBP.  Is that another good TS to buy into?  How does it compare to SDO?



SBP	2 bdrm l/o MF - $908

Sheraton Desert Oasis	2 bdrm l/o MF - $828

The MF is a little more at SBP.

I believe SDO has been renovated more recently - perhaps someone else can confirm?  The recent heavy assessments at some resorts might be a concern if SBP is due for renovation. 

If I lived on the East Coast I would strongly consider SBP, because it would be a nice resort to actually use if I didn't want to exchange or couldn't afford airfare some years.


----------



## mqlet

Hey guys, I'm currently at the Sheraton Mountain Vista and decided to buy another timeshare.......
on ebay of course!

I bought an annual 1bd 1-52 week at SDO.  I think I did pretty good on the bid price, but the closing costs are a little steep.  Do you all think this will be a nice trader?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250446540837&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks for any input!

Mark


----------



## DeniseM

I agree - the closing costs are too high. 

For you question about the trade value, read the rest of this thread.


----------



## FlyKaesan

mqlet said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently at the Sheraton Mountain Vista and decided to buy another timeshare.......
> on ebay of course!
> 
> I bought an annual 1bd 1-52 week at SDO.  I think I did pretty good on the bid price, but the closing costs are a little steep.  Do you all think this will be a nice trader?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250446540837&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks for any input!
> 
> Mark



I guess I was bidding against another Tugger.  Did you use snipe tool?  I bid on the last minute but I think you snagged it at the last second.  I will look for next auction.  I kind of wanted EOY 2br but I think it is almost similar to 1br every year.


----------



## mqlet

> I guess I was bidding against another Tugger. Did you use snipe tool? I bid on the last minute but I think you snagged it at the last second. I will look for next auction. I kind of wanted EOY 2br but I think it is almost similar to 1br every year.



Oops!  Sorry about that!  Looks like we both sniped right at the last second.  I was also looking for a EOY 2br, but prices for those seem to be a lot higher.  Good luck on your next auction, and I promise I won't bid.   I'm done buying timeshares.


----------



## pefs65

*Buy Voluntary to Trade vs Mandatory*

Since we are talking about SDO in this thread, I moved it to the Master SDO Thread. DeniseM

---------------------------------------------------------

Great info on this forum.

My question is should I buy a voluntary resort resale say SRO for trade purposes through II?  or should I buy a mandatory resort to stay and/or trade to try to get into the SRO resorts plus II?

I guess the best strategy seems to be to own both if you can? Right?

What would you guys do first?

Buying resale is always the way to go for voluntary or mandatory resorts right?

I am sorry if this has been covered.

I think I am finally thanks to you guys understanding the starwood system.


----------



## DeniseM

If your travel times are fixed - you have to have school holidays for example, then I would buy (resale) at a mandatory resort, so that I could reserve my home resort at 12 mos. out and assure myself of getting a holiday week, or reserve at 8 mos. out for an SVN exchange.

If you are very flexible, and can travel any time of the year, then I would buy an inexpensive voluntary week and exchange though II, for a fraction of the cost.

If you wanted an SVN exchanger, then I would buy a 2 bdm., Plat, at WKV.

If you want to go to WSJ or HA most of the time, then you should buy at one of those resorts, because they are difficult exchangers.

If you are planning on becoming 5 Star Elite in the Starwood System, then you should start out with a resale that can be requalified to be worth 148,100 Staroptions.

What you buy and where depends on a number of things:

Can you travel off-season?
How far out can you make firm plans?
Where do you want to go MOST OF THE TIME?
Where do you want to exchange to?
Are you trying to reach 5 Star Elite?


----------



## pefs65

Denise:
Thank you.

I am very flexible when I travel.

If I bought the voluntary resort resale for instance SRO to do exchanges through II, does it give me any benefit to buy a 2br or 1 br high season floating week when exchangeing?

I wish starwood would make it easier for mandatory owners to exchange with each mandatory resorts, but I guess you heard that one before 

If I am flexible with my travel times will I still find it hard to go to Harborside or WSJ if I purchase another mandatory TS??


----------



## DavidnRobin

Yes - buy resale first (and most likely always except in cases where 5* Elite is your goal) - this is likely the case for 99% of purchases unless you want a specific week at a specific resort that is not represented well on the resale market - e.g. WSJ Bay Vista - and SVO is the only way to get that specific resort/week, and you have money to spare.

does SRO = SDO?

As DeniseM stated - depends on your needs. If a V resorts works for you, then SDO may be a good choice - if you want a M resort - then likely WKV or SVV (but be careful what you buy - e.g. recommend only Platinum WKV)

added: it is easy to exchange via SVN - it is just hard to get into WSJ and sometimes HRA - this has nothing to do with SVO/SVN making it difficult - it has to do with availability.


----------



## DeniseM

pefs65 said:


> Denise:
> Thank you.
> 
> I am very flexible when I travel.



Then a 2 bdm. voluntary lock-off would work for you.



> If I bought the voluntary resort resale for instance SRO to do exchanges through II, does it give me any benefit to buy a 2br or 1 br high season floating week when exchangeing?



If you plan to exchange into 2 bdm.'s all the time, then you should buy a 2 bdm.  You cannot put in an ongoing request for a 2 bdm., unless you deposit a 2 bdm.  If you don't always need the 2 bdm., you can split it, make 2 deposits, and get 2 exchanges out of it.

I would not buy a Plat week at SDO unless I was going to requalify it on the road to becoming 5 Star Elite, because a Plat week will cost more upfront.  It will not trade any better in II, than a 1-52 floating week.  The key to having a strong trader is reserving and depositing a popular week.  With a 1-52 floater, you can reserve any week in the Plat season. It's the actual week you deposit that counts, not just what you own.



> I wish starwood would make it easier for mandatory owners to exchange with each mandatory resorts, but I guess you heard that one before



No you don't!    Making it easier for exchangers, would mean taking rights away from owners at their home resort.  If an owner ponies up the big bucks to buy at HA, WSJ, or one of the other Big Boys, they have paid for the right to reserve before exchangers.  If you want that right, all it costs is a lot of money!   



> If I am flexible with my travel times will I still find it hard to go to Harborside or WSJ if I purchase another mandatory TS??



Yes - there is HUGE demand for these resorts, plus they are so expensive to own that owners do not often deposit them - they use them or rent them out.  If you want to go to WSJ or HA at least EOY - then buy an EOY deed to use as your home resort, and buy a cheap EOY II trader for the alternate years.


----------



## D2-S3

*Starwood Preference*



vacationtime1 said:


> I will give you my biased answers and thoughts:
> 
> 
> 5.  Yes.  I have traded my one bedroom SDO for Hyatt Sierra Lodge (Tahoe) and Lakeside Terrace (Vail), each two bedroom, each in March.  I was able to do these exchanges because of the Starwood preference..



How does the Starwood preference help you to trade into Hyatt?  Do you mean that the trading power of a March SDO week enabled that?


----------



## DeniseM

D2-S3 said:


> How does the Starwood preference help you to trade into Hyatt?  Do you mean that the trading power of a March SDO week enabled that?



Good catch.  The Starwood preference does not help you trade for Hyatt.  The preference is only for other Starwood deposits.  However, it is a good overall trader - I see lots of Marriott deposits, for example.


----------



## clymberz

Thank you everyone for all your comments about using SDO as a cheap trader.

I'm enticed.  Not convinced, but enticed.  Here is my background and can you tell me if it makes sense?

* The in-laws own at wkorv and so it would be nice to travel with them to various places.

* I think the gist is to use SDO to reserve home week during spring training, then depo to II, then trade back into SVN with he SVN priority, right?  Am I missing anything strategically?

* We only have 1 kid and therefore would value the 2nd bedroom to either bring grandparents along or another family w/ a kid for a playmate.

* According to what I've read on these forums 2br plat SDO annual 1-52 float can be had for as little as $1500.  I've read that platinum may not be a req't, but also how can you tell what is good or not. I see ebay just had one go for $600!  ebay #310149954898	  was that a good deal?

* I work in sales so it can be intense and can't plan around end of quarter.  Mid Quarter works.  Also, since we both work, I want to take time off when my daughter has off (she's starting kindergarten) because I don't want to have to pay for childcare during her vacation if we're not on vacation same time.  I *need* downtime because of the stress, but can't always spend the big bucks.  Some years are good, some suck.

* We live in norcal (SF area) so driving distance vacations are ideal for bad sales years.  Frankly, SDO pictures  on the internet didn't look to exciting.  Can I use SDO to trade into WKV, WMH or even Marriot Desert Ridge etc in feb timeframe?  How about into summer at marriot newport coast villas?   Could I trade into WKORV during the summers or mid-quarters?   How about thanksgiving?  that is a week i try to take off.  Are there good trades available then?  What are the odds of getting into WSJ or HA ever? (probably unlikely)

* What are the risks of SDO leaving the SVN and then being useless?  I really only see it as a trader...

* If SDO seems to make sense, whats the best way to find one (ebay?) and how do I make sure that what I bid on is the optimal category before wasting time, etc?

thanks!

-alex


----------



## Transit

clymberz said:


> Thank you everyone for all your comments about using SDO as a cheap trader.
> 
> I'm enticed.  Not convinced, but enticed.  Here is my background and can you tell me if it makes sense?
> 
> * The in-laws own at wkorv and so it would be nice to travel with them to various places.
> 
> * I think the gist is to use SDO to reserve home week during spring training, then depo to II, then trade back into SVN with he SVN priority, right?  Am I missing anything strategically?
> 
> * We only have 1 kid and therefore would value the 2nd bedroom to either bring grandparents along or another family w/ a kid for a playmate.
> 
> * According to what I've read on these forums 2br plat SDO annual 1-52 float can be had for as little as $1500.  I've read that platinum may not be a req't, but also how can you tell what is good or not. I see ebay just had one go for $600!  ebay #310149954898	  was that a good deal?
> 
> * I work in sales so it can be intense and can't plan around end of quarter.  Mid Quarter works.  Also, since we both work, I want to take time off when my daughter has off (she's starting kindergarten) because I don't want to have to pay for childcare during her vacation if we're not on vacation same time.  I *need* downtime because of the stress, but can't always spend the big bucks.  Some years are good, some suck.
> 
> * We live in norcal (SF area) so driving distance vacations are ideal for bad sales years.  Frankly, SDO pictures  on the internet didn't look to exciting.  Can I use SDO to trade into WKV, WMH or even Marriot Desert Ridge etc in feb timeframe?  How about into summer at marriot newport coast villas?   Could I trade into WKORV during the summers or mid-quarters?   How about thanksgiving?  that is a week i try to take off.  Are there good trades available then?  What are the odds of getting into WSJ or HA ever? (probably unlikely)
> 
> * What are the risks of SDO leaving the SVN and then being useless?  I really only see it as a trader...
> 
> * If SDO seems to make sense, whats the best way to find one (ebay?) and how do I make sure that what I bid on is the optimal category before wasting time, etc?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -alex



Trading is not an exact science.If you need exact dates and resorts then you should buy exactly where you want to go.Trading is more of potluck and  educated guesses of what will be available at certain times of the year.SDO is nice resort but if you don't really like it then you should really consider finding a unit at a resort that you wouldn't mind returning to if trade conditions change.


----------



## tomandrobin

Transit said:


> Trading is not an exact science.If you need exact dates and resorts then you should buy exactly where you want to go.Trading is more of potluck and  educated guesses of what will be available at certain times of the year.SDO is nice resort but if you don't really like it then you should really consider finding a unit at a resort that you wouldn't mind returning to if trade conditions change.



I would agree with the above. We have be able to make some great II trades using our Kierland, but I don't count on them for my vacation needs. I find the best way to trade into the other Starwood resorts is by calling at 8 months out using my staroptions at the other resorts. 

If you travel during the summer months or heavy demand times, your chances of successfully trading in II really diminishes. Even trading using SVN is next to impossible if looking at HRA and WSJ. 

Personally, I would tell you to buy a 1 bedroom premium from WKV. Its a really strong trader (better then SDO), comes with 81,000 staroptions and is a great resort with real nice amenities.


----------



## DeniseM

clymberz - most of your questions about exchanging have been discussed earlier in this thread, so you might want to scroll back through the previous post.

Exchanging is like gambling - there are no guarantees, and most deposits are off-season.  It would be rare to get a holiday week.  If you need very specific times, then I think exchanging would be disappointing for you.  As stated above, WSJ is a nearly impossible exchange any time, and HA is possible, but mostly off-season.



> * If SDO seems to make sense, whats the best way to find one (ebay?) and how do I make sure that what I bid on is the optimal category before wasting time, etc?



For exchanging, you do not need a Platinum week.  A week that floats 1-52 can be used to reserve any week during the year, and will work just fine for a II exchanger.


----------



## K2Quick

clymberz said:


> * According to what I've read on these forums 2br plat SDO annual 1-52 float can be had for as little as $1500.  I've read that platinum may not be a req't, but also how can you tell what is good or not. I see ebay just had one go for $600!  ebay #310149954898	  was that a good deal?



That eBay listing was for weeks 22-27 and 36-49.  It would not allow you to reserve the best weeks for trading.


----------



## K2Quick

I just looked at ebay.  I think this is the first time in a couple of months that there hasn't been an active listing for SDO.  There is this one, but the guy's obviously high on something (asking $7,500 for an off-season EOY small one bed):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scottsdale-AZ-S...250439304306QQptZTimesharesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## nodge

*SDO now rates higher than WKV on Tripadvisor!*

Shhhh.  Don’t tell anyone, but Sheraton Desert Oasis (“SDO”) currently rates higher (No. 16 vs. No. 19) than Westin Kierland Villas (“WKV”) for  Scottsdale hotels recommended by travelers on Tripadvisor.  

Unfortunately, the more significant information obtainable from this data isn’t learning that SDO is now higher rated than WKV, but rather, seeing how far WKV has fallen in the ratings in such a short time.  WKV had always been in the top 5 of these ratings, but appears to have recently fallen to No. 19.

Hey SVO, Whassup with WKV?  Could poor maintenance and/or uncontrolled annoying guest practices at WKV be contributing factors for this dramatic fall?

nodge

Oh Yeah.  According to this Tripadvisor reviewer, there appears to be some sort of bird poop issue at WKV.  Someone better watch-out of they could get hit while sitting around the WKV pools . . . ..  Go SDO!  -n


----------



## Twinkstarr

nodge said:


> Shhhh.  Don’t tell anyone, but Sheraton Desert Oasis (“SDO”) currently rates higher (No. 16 vs. No. 19) than Westin Kierland Villas (“WKV”) for  Scottsdale hotels recommended by travelers on Tripadvisor.
> 
> Unfortunately, the more significant information obtainable from this data isn’t so much learning that SDO is now higher rated than WKV, but rather, seeing how far WKV has fallen in the ratings in such a short time.  WKV had always been in the top 5 of these ratings, but appears to have recently fallen to No. 19.
> 
> Hey SVO, Whassup with WKV?  Could poor maintenance and/or uncontrolled annoying guest practices at WKV be contributing factors for this dramatic fall?
> 
> nodge
> 
> Oh Yeah.  According to this Tripadvisor reviewer, there appears to be some sort of bird poop issue at WKV.  Someone better watch-out of they could get hit while sitting around the WKV pools . . . ..  Go SDO!  -n




Those are really unprofessional pool chair hogs at WKV, you need to make it look lived in, not just throw a towel and bag on a chair!  

Plus I noticed this Easter at Disney's Vero Beach, they were not enforcing  the rules. Last year every evening there was a phone message about the pool chair reserving rules. This year no phone messages the whole week!


----------



## James1975NY

DeniseM said:


> SBP	2 bdrm l/o MF - $908
> 
> Sheraton Desert Oasis	2 bdrm l/o MF - $828
> 
> The MF is a little more at SBP.
> 
> I believe SDO has been renovated more recently - perhaps someone else can confirm?  The recent heavy assessments at some resorts might be a concern if SBP is due for renovation.
> 
> If I lived on the East Coast I would strongly consider SBP, because it would be a nice resort to actually use if I didn't want to exchange or couldn't afford airfare some years.



SDO was renovated about 3-4 years ago. I cannot recall what was done but I do recall it happening.


----------



## rsonc

*I think I got it down.. is this correct?*

I want to purchase a starwood resort so I can use it during the 3 day window when you are trading and maybe use ever once in a while. I will not requalify it in the future.

Is this correct or am I still missing something?

Best to look for a lock out unit so you can get multiple trades or larger units.

For Sheraton Desert it is best to get weeks 1-52 with a deeded week during spring break.

For Sheraton Broadway it is best to get weeks 9-43 and 47, but is weeks 1-52 also ok since it covers all of those weeks? 

Sheraton Vista Mountain I am guessing ski weeks are best or maybe summer?

Or if I want to use staroptions too then maybe the Westin Kierland or Vistana Village (bella or Key west only)

With these options I am trying to figure out which one we would use the most and since we already have a ski resort in Oregon then I don't think we will use the SVM very much. 

The Sherato Desert oasis looks nice and is the closest to us (we also have a nephew that is living there now but not sure how long he will stay) but is there enought to do around the resort and area for 11 year olds? 

I am leaning towards the SBP since it is close to a beach, has some great looking pools and the boardwalk area looks neat. It is further away from us but with miles it would cost the same as going to the SDO. With this one I am guessing summer months are the best time to be here but isn't that during hurricane season? Does it rain a lot during that time? What are the best weeks to go there during the summer? 

Also is the boardwalk (rides and attractions) really expensive? 

With the 3 above options I should be able to pick my own week and deposit it into II but if I go with Kierland or VV then they would pick the week and deposit it..correct?

The Kierland or Vistana Village would also work since it will get me into SVN and I could use any of the resorts but I am not sure how hard it would be to trade into these resorts during peak time and how hard is it to get the Atlantis during summer or like April-May-Nov? Do they trade well in II and what weeks are best.. I am guessing these are going to be the most expensive out of all of the options so maybe I should try one of the other resorts see if I like it and then if I don't then I am not out much money. 

What is the difference between SVO and SVN?

Any suggestions?

Susan


----------



## Politico

rsonc said:


> I want to purchase a starwood resort so I can use it during the 3 day window when you are trading and maybe use ever once in a while. I will not requalify it in the future.
> 
> Is this correct or am I still missing something?
> 
> Best to look for a lock out unit so you can get multiple trades or larger units.
> 
> For Sheraton Desert it is best to get weeks 1-52 with a deeded week during spring break.



Most SDO weeks on the resale market float weeks 1-52. You do *not *need a *deeded *spring week; rather, get a 1-52 float and reserve the spring week you want 1 year in advance.  If you reserve 1 year in advance for SDO, you will have no problem getting the week you want.   Remember, that if you buy SDO resale and do not requalify it, you can use it in II to take advantage of the Starwood preference period, but you will not be able to use it within SVN, Starwood's internal trading program.


----------



## Politico

rsonc said:


> Or if I want to use staroptions too then maybe the Westin Kierland or Vistana Village (bella or Key west only)
> 
> With these options I am trying to figure out which one we would use the most and since we already have a ski resort in Oregon then I don't think we will use the SVM very much.



I would get week with at least 81,000 staroptions, which will get you into a unit in every resort within SVN (but perhaps not the size you want).



rsonc said:


> With the 3 above options I should be able to pick my own week and deposit it into II but if I go with Kierland or VV then they would pick the week and deposit it..correct?



Generally, correct. If you purchase a week at a mandatory resort, which includes Kierland and certain sections of SVV, then Starwood claims they have the right to select the week that ius deposited for you in an II trade.  However, some pople have had success selecting the week that is deposited for them, although I wouldn't bank on it.



rsonc said:


> What is the difference between SVO and SVN?



SVO is Starwood Vacation Ownesrhip, the umbrella organization that markets Starwood's timeshare properties. SVN is Starwood Vacation Network, Starwood internal trading program.

Hope this helps answer some of your questions!


----------



## jerseygirl

rsonc said:


> Best to look for a lock out unit so you can get multiple trades or larger units.



The lockout will allow you to split the unit and get 2 trades with II.



rsonc said:


> For Sheraton Desert it is best to get weeks 1-52 with a deeded week during spring break.



As Politico stated above, the deeded week really doesn't matter.  With a unit that floats 1-52, you can reserve a spring break week and deposit with great trading power in II.



rsonc said:


> For Sheraton Broadway it is best to get weeks 9-43 and 47, but is weeks 1-52 also ok since it covers all of those weeks?



You definitely want to buy one that floats weeks 9-43 and 47 and reserve a prime summer week (late June - mid August).  If you have a great deeded week (e.g., 25-32), you can reserve it two years in advance, but that's the only advantage.  I've never had a problem getting a good week by calling exactly one year in advance so a great deeded week is nice, but not really necessary.  They don't sell weeks that float 1-52.



rsonc said:


> Sheraton Vista Mountain I am guessing ski weeks are best or maybe summer?



Ski weeks are probably better than summer.  You can check the demand index on II.



rsonc said:


> Or if I want to use staroptions too then maybe the Westin Kierland or Vistana Village (bella or Key west only)



Correct



rsonc said:


> With these options I am trying to figure out which one we would use the most and since we already have a ski resort in Oregon then I don't think we will use the SVM very much.
> 
> The Sherato Desert oasis looks nice and is the closest to us (we also have a nephew that is living there now but not sure how long he will stay) but is there enought to do around the resort and area for 11 year olds?
> 
> I am leaning towards the SBP since it is close to a beach, has some great looking pools and the boardwalk area looks neat. It is further away from us but with miles it would cost the same as going to the SDO. With this one I am guessing summer months are the best time to be here but isn't that during hurricane season? Does it rain a lot during that time? What are the best weeks to go there during the summer?



Can't comment on SDO -- have only been to Phoenix/Scottsdale a couple of times and never with 11 year-olds.  Lots and lots for kids to do in Myrtle Beach.  Yes, it rains in the summer -- but it's not too bad until mid/late August.  Best weeks to go there are June - mid-August.



rsonc said:


> Also is the boardwalk (rides and attractions) really expensive?



Sorry -- it's been a while since I've been there so I don't know for sure.  But, I don't remember them being overly expensive.



rsonc said:


> With the 3 above options I should be able to pick my own week and deposit it into II but if I go with Kierland or VV then they would pick the week and deposit it..correct?



Correct



rsonc said:


> The Kierland or Vistana Village would also work since it will get me into SVN and I could use any of the resorts but I am not sure how hard it would be to trade into these resorts during peak time and how hard is it to get the Atlantis during summer or like April-May-Nov? Do they trade well in II and what weeks are best.. I am guessing these are going to be the most expensive out of all of the options so maybe I should try one of the other resorts see if I like it and then if I don't then I am not out much money.



You would have no trouble reserving your home resort (Kierland or VV) during peak season -- just always be prepared to call exactly one year in advance.  Trading into Harborside with StarOptions at the 8-month mark is difficult from mid-June until the end of August and during the "primest" of platinum season.  It's not difficult to trade in April (after Easter break), May or November.  



rsonc said:


> What is the difference between SVO and SVN?



SVO = Starwood Vacation Ownership (I think) -- includes all resorts, whether SVN or not

SVN = Starwood Vacation Network -- Includes the ability to trade with StarOptions (and StarPoints, unless you bought a mandatory resort on the resale market)



rsonc said:


> Any suggestions?



I'm a huge fan of Broadway Plantation -- I get great trades for reasonable maintenance fee.  I think SDO might have slightly lower maintenance fees and probably trades the same if you reserve a prime spring break week.


----------



## DeniseM

The MF for a 2 bdm. lock-off is about $100 less at SDO.

I would not buy a week in the SVN/SVO to trade in II - a week with Staroptions will cost you 10 x more than a week without Staroptions.

I'd start out with a week at SDO or SBP and see if trading through II meets your needs, first.

However, if you need holiday weeks - II exchange probably will not work for you.  

There is a long on-going thread about buying at SDO that will answer most of the questions you have asked, so for continuity and to avoid duplication, I am going to move your post to that thread.


----------



## mqlet

*Maintenance fee Reservation Question*

I bought a SDO 1bd annual 1-52 floater resale and have a question about reservations.  My intent is to use it as a trader in II.  Do I have to pay my 2010 maintenance fee before I can reserve a strong trading 2010 week at SDO?  I'm currently in the closing process, and wanted to see if the current owners could make the reservation for me.  It's going to be a few more weeks before the closing is complete.

Thanks in advance!
Mark


----------



## DeniseM

mqlet said:


> I bought a SDO 1bd annual 1-52 floater resale and have a question about reservations.  My intent is to use it as a trader in II.  Do I have to pay my 2010 maintenance fee before I can reserve a strong trading 2010 week at SDO?  I'm currently in the closing process, and wanted to see if the current owners could make the reservation for me.  It's going to be a few more weeks before the closing is complete.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Mark



No you do not - the 2010 MF will not be due until Jan.  Please see this walk-through for depositing your week with II.  If you get Starwood involved, it can become a mess.

*IMPORTANT* - you do NOT want to tell Starwood you are going to deposit your week, nor do you want to ask them to do it for you!


----------



## mqlet

So I just tell Starwood that I want to reserve a specific week (if available) at SDO for 2010?


----------



## DeniseM

mqlet said:


> So I just tell Starwood that I want to reserve a specific week (if available) at SDO for 2010?



Exactly - reserve it for yourself, and then use the process outlined in the link I posted.  As soon as you have your deed and the ownership has been transferred with SW, you can open a II Acct. and start the process.


----------



## rsonc

How hard is it to get a summer week if you purchase a SBP and your deeded week is not during the summer but floating 9-43 and 47? 

I really want a lockout unit and it I have been searching but most units I find are just standard 2 bedroom units. I am thinking if I am having a hard time finding a good deal on a lockout if one does come up but it is not deeded for the summer do you think I will have a hard time booking one of those weeks if I call a year in advance? 

What would be a good price on a 2 bedroom l/o? I have seen 2 bedroom standards for under $900 for the week, almost bid on the one that just ended that was deeded for week 31 and ended around $750 or so but you had to pay this years m/f and I would rather have the lockout so we can use part one year and trade the other or if we have family coming it would give us more privacy. 

Susan


----------



## Captron

(Oops. Read Ron read.)

Susan,

You call at 0859 ET exactly 12 months out.... (meaning now) and book it and you should be able to get what you want. With those older section weeks (9-42) [I own one too] you can actually book 24 months out if it is not in SVN (which a resale there would not be unless you retro it). Normally the councilor is so ingrained in SVN you have to convince them or ask for a supervisor to do it, but it is in the contract that you can book 24 months out. I don't recall if that only applies to your deeded week though, so you would have to double check. James, here, could probably tell you. You still should have no  problem booking it at 12 months out, if you make that early morning call 12 months out.

Good Luck


----------



## DeniseM

rsonc said:


> How hard is it to get a summer week if you purchase a SBP and your deeded week is not during the summer but floating 9-43 and 47?



If you do not own a summer week, you can't reserve a summer week.  You can only reserve a week in the season you OWN.


----------



## tschwa2

DeniseM said:


> If you do not own a summer week, you can't reserve a summer week.  You can only reserve a week in the season you OWN.



She owns a week that floats through summer as well as Spring and fall *9-43 and 47* anvd wants to know if it she has a realistic shot of reserving 25-32 or thereabouts or do these older sections claim to float through 9-42 and 47 but have very limited true summer units available in the float pool.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

I am also interested to know this. I am just starting the process of buying a floating 9-43 & 47 (deeded 32) week at SBP and my usage will start in 2010. The owner seemed hesitant to try and book a 2010 summer week for me and said I shouldn't have a problem still getting one after the unit is transfered in my name (which probably won't be until late September) Do you think I should gently push the issue to have the reservation made or will I be ok? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captron

I would nicely request that they make the reservation for you, particularly if they had agreed to do so previously.


----------



## ffindis

*Ability to trade Non Mandatory Resale*

I am considering purchasing a resale of the Sheraton Desert Oasis resort.  This is considered SVO Non-Mandatory and it appears that I would not have the option of getting star options.  How does this impact the ability to make internal trades to other Starwoods or external trades with RCI?  One of the reasons I am looking into this resale is to trade.  Will that be harder because I am not eligible for StarOptions?  I have just started to research the options and am a bit confused. So please bear with me if these questions are answered somewhere else on this site.
TIA,
Lisa


----------



## DeniseM

Welcome to TUG!  

You cannot make internal trades with Starwood without Staroptions.  So you cannot do Starwood exchanges at all with an SDO resale.

It has no effect on RCI or II exchanges at all - Staroptions can't be used with exchange companies.

SDO's real strength is with II exchanges, because of the Starwood priority in II.

I'm moving your post to the Master Thread about buying SDO, which should answer most of your questions.  Please let us know what questions you still have.

For lots of info. about how Starwood works, check out the FAQ at the top of the board.


----------



## Jay C

*ROFR*

I too am intrigued by the concept of buying SDO as a trader into II.  I've read all the posts but did not see if anyone said that there is a ROFR @ SDO on resales.  Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Politico

Jay C said:


> I too am intrigued by the concept of buying SDO as a trader into II.  I've read all the posts but did not see if anyone said that there is a ROFR @ SDO on resales.  Thanks for all the great info!



There is no ROFR being exercised on SDO. I've seen SDO weeks go for very very cheap.


----------



## Captron

Thankfully this is true, no ROFR. I picked up that one EOY Sunday night (Sorry if I was up against you) and it went for very cheap.

I know I will have to watch this company like a hawk, but hopefully there will not be any issues.

 See you there for spring training!


----------



## krj9999

Captron, congrats.  I was considering bidding for that 2BR L/O EOY but opted not to in the end.  I did win the small 1 BR that closed about an hour later - I was the only bidder and won at $97.  If listed correctly, appears to be a pure platinum unit FWIW.



Captron said:


> Thankfully this is true, no ROFR. I picked up that one EOY Sunday night (Sorry if I was up against you) and it went for very cheap.
> 
> I know I will have to watch this company like a hawk, but hopefully there will not be any issues.
> 
> See you there for spring training!


----------



## Captron

Congrats to you too! Maybe see you by the pool!?!


----------



## jlp879

*Using a new resale for trading*

Hi,

I'm looking to pick up a cheap Sheraton Desert Oasis on eBay for trading purposes.

The 2009 maintenance fees have been paid in full. The new owner will be responsible for reimbursment of the 2009 fees.  But the owner has not made a reservation for 2009.  They say they will make one for me, but I only want to trade this unit.  

I'm assuming it will take a while for the closing to go through.

I would ask them to make a reservation in late December, but is it likely that everything will be completed by then and I can go ahead and put the reservation into II?  I don't want to be stuck with having to actually go there.  Has anyone had similar experiences?

Thanks, Janice


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Janice - since this is a Starwood timeshare, I'm going to move your post to that board.

The short answer is that you cannot deposit it until the deed is in your name and registered with Starwood.

And, to avoid to being penalized for a late deposit, it must be deposited more than 2 mos. before the check in date.  So if you reserv the last week of the year, it will have to be deposited by approx. the end of Oct. - It's possible that it will be in your name by then.  What seller and closing company are you using?  Have you let them know that you need it done ASAP?

If you do have to deposit it within 60 days of check-in, you will be limited to making a flex-change reservation, which means within 60 days of check-in on the exchange.


----------



## jlp879

*SDO resale*



krj9999 said:


> I did win the small 1 BR that closed about an hour later - I was the only bidder and won at $97.  If listed correctly, appears to be a pure platinum unit FWIW.



Krj9999, I am considering an eBay purchase from the same seller as yours, cybernaut34.  I was wondering how it is possible to get the whole transaction completed so that I can start using the unit for trading.  Are you thinking that you will be able to deposit this unit in 2009?


----------



## DeniseM

jlp879 said:


> Krj9999, I am considering an eBay purchase from the same seller as yours, cybernaut34.  I was wondering how it is possible to get the whole transaction completed so that I can start using the unit for trading.  Are you thinking that you will be able to deposit this unit in 2009?



That's what she is asking - if she will be able to get the deed in her name in time to deposit the 2009 week.  A 2009 week must be deposited before the end of the year, or you just lose it.


----------



## krj9999

Assuming the week is available, and closing goes without a hitch, yes.

I realize the value I get back may not be the greatest even if I can deposit early enough, depending on what SDO has left by the time I can book.



jlp879 said:


> Krj9999, I am considering an eBay purchase from the same seller as yours, cybernaut34.  I was wondering how it is possible to get the whole transaction completed so that I can start using the unit for trading.  Are you thinking that you will be able to deposit this unit in 2009?


----------



## jlp879

*SDO transaction on eBay*

Thanks for your help everyone.

I did not complete my eBay purchase for a one bedroom SDO because the seller had not yet booked their 2009 dates, but wanted me to take 2009 usage and pay 2009 maintenance fees.  Since I only wanted this for trading, I didn't think there'd be any value in the 2009 deposit.  

The eBay listing from cybernaut34 said they used Timeshare Closing Services, Inc as the escrow and title company for completion.  Though they had good feedback on eBay, I did not want to take the chance that I wouldn't get 2009 usage, plus as a EOY deed, I would not be able to use it again until 2011.


----------



## lily28

I bought SDO from the above reseller in 2/09 with TSC as the closing agent.  They are very quick on the closing and I have my deed with starwood recognize me as owner by March (about 1 month)


----------



## stive1

I purhcased an SDO property through them back at the first part of June and the property closed and transfered to Sheraton the first part of July....maybe 5 weeks total.  It could not have gone any smoother on our end.  I also asked them to make a reso for me since my unit started in 2009 and as soon as I made my payment at the end of the auction they booked a week 52 for me....which I had no trouble banking with II once the closing took place.   Good luck at whatever you try to do.


----------



## tschwa2

*sdo large vs small bedroom trading power*

Sorry if this has been asked before.  Is there a difference in the trading power between the large one bedroom and the small one bedroom in RCI and II?


----------



## DeniseM

tschwa2 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.  Is there a difference in the trading power between the large one bedroom and the small one bedroom in RCI and II?



I can't speak for RCI, but they seem to trade the same in II.


----------



## pacman

*Before I buy SDO as a trader - questions*

Before I start, I've read all the sticky's, read the SDO trader master thread, read well into the Starwood forum. (Thank You to Denise for all her valuable insight).

Strongly leaning towards purchase of a 2 bdr l/o 1-52 week floater at SDO (looks like about a $2-3,000 purchase). I would be buying this only to trade. I would never go here (parents have a house is Palm Springs we can go to free).
Trading would be 75% to Hawaii in either November or February (not Thanksgiving). Particular weeks are flexible within these 2 months. Want to book a one bedroom or studio (if available) 2 weeks at a time.
Now the question - what has the experience been out there with trades into the Westin properties in Hawaii, especially Maui & Kauai, using II, and the Starwood 3 day preference?

One more question - where do I find if any of the Westin/Sheraton ts's in Hawaii have studios?
Thanks
pacman


----------



## liborn2

Using my SDO 1 bedroom, Larger unit deposit with RCI, picked up week 25, 1 bedroom at Samoset Resort, Maine for 2010...this exchange was done a year in advance...have not tried II yet for a deposit, since I only have EOY unit with SDO, and usually use it at SDO..


----------



## krj9999

All 3 have studios.  See the Villas tab for floorplans at each resort at the starwoodvacationownership website (linked in the sticky).



pacman said:


> One more question - where do I find if any of the Westin/Sheraton ts's in Hawaii have studios?
> Thanks
> pacman


----------



## jlp879

Just to confuse you further, the Sheraton DO studios are called deluxe one bedrooms and Sheraton DO master suites are called premium one bedrooms. 

At the Westin properties in Hawaii, they both have "studio premium villas" and one and two bedroom "premium" villas.

Knowing their sizes may be helpful.

Maui - Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas
studio premium villa 479 sq ft
One bedroom premium villa – 900 sq ft
Two bedroom 1379 sq ft

Kauai- Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
Studio premium villa 512 sq ft
One bedroom premium 799 sq ft
Two bedroom 1311 sq ft


----------



## DeniseM

pacman said:


> Before I start, I've read all the sticky's, read the SDO trader master thread, read well into the Starwood forum. (Thank You to Denise for all her valuable insight).
> 
> Strongly leaning towards purchase of a 2 bdr l/o 1-52 week floater at SDO (looks like about a $2-3,000 purchase). I would be buying this only to trade. I would never go here (parents have a house is Palm Springs we can go to free).
> Trading would be 75% to Hawaii in either November or February (not Thanksgiving). Particular weeks are flexible within these 2 months. Want to book a one bedroom or studio (if available) 2 weeks at a time.
> Now the question - what has the experience been out there with trades into the Westin properties in Hawaii, especially Maui & Kauai, using II, and the Starwood 3 day preference?



A few weeks ago I traded for a 2 bdm. at WPORV for next spring using II and the Starwood priority.  I could see all the same deposits with both my SDO 1 bdm. deposit, and my SVR 2 bdm. deposit.  I did an instant online exchange.  Have you looked at the TUG  Sightings Board so you can get a good idea of what Starwood has deposited in the past?  With an instant online exchange, you can often exchange a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm.  With either side of the 2 bdm. at SDO, you should be able to exchange for a 1 bdm. or larger unit.  SDO doesn't have any studios, but you could exchange an SDO 1 bdm. for a studio, if no 1 bdm.s are available at a Hawaii resort.



> One more question - where do I find if any of the Westin/Sheraton ts's in Hawaii have studios?
> Thanks
> pacman



The website for each resort has floor plans and complete descriptions of all the units.  We have a link to all the resort websites in the Owners Resources Sticky under Resort Information.  All the 2 bdm. lock-offs at the Hawaii resorts consist of a studio + a 1 bdm.  Here's the link - go to the resort, then click on Villas - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/starwood_vacation_ownership_resorts.jsp


----------



## pointsjunkie

just as a point of interest, the small side is a 1 br unit not a studio. it has a separate br,and lr.


----------



## Ken555

pacman said:


> Trading would be 75% to Hawaii in either November or February (not Thanksgiving). Particular weeks are flexible within these 2 months. Want to book a one bedroom or studio (if available) 2 weeks at a time.



While Hawaii weeks have been relatively easy to get from II of late, I think you may be assuming too much if you require two consecutive weeks every time you visit. It may be possible to get one week at WKORV and the next at WPV, or combine with another resort (non-SVN) on the islands. But, if you must have two SVN weeks consecutively for each of your visits I think you're going to be disappointed in the long-term.

Also, check the sightings board, but I don't think too many weeks have been available in February (not sure about November). I find weeks in January, April, May, September, and October (of course other months have some, but I believe those fall/spring weeks have the most availability).


----------



## pacman

Ken555 said:


> While Hawaii weeks have been relatively easy to get from II of late, I think you may be assuming too much if you require two consecutive weeks every time you visit.



Ken555, I wasn't very clear on this. I would probably spend one week in Waikiki (through my Hilton ts), and one week in Maui (at a Westin property). Total would be 2 weeks together.



> Also, check the sightings board, but I don't think too many weeks have been available in February (not sure about November). I find weeks in January, April, May, September, and October (of course other months have some, but I believe those fall/spring weeks have the most availability).



You are right, I have reviewed the sighting board, and very few, if any February sightings. I may have to either change to January, or March, although March may be tough also.


----------



## heckp

We also bought SDO for exchange and hoping to exchange to Hawaii in 2011. I am restricted to July and August months only. How hard is to exchange during these months. We have 2BR LO and we are planning to deposit it separately to get 2 weeks in Hawaii. We are looking to go to Oahu then Maui. Is too ambitious? Any suggestions on how we can make this possible? Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

heckp said:


> We also bought SDO for exchange and hoping to exchange to Hawaii in 2011. I am restricted to July and August months only. How hard is to exchange during these months. We have 2BR LO and we are planning to deposit it separately to get 2 weeks in Hawaii. We are looking to go to Oahu then Maui. Is too ambitious? Any suggestions on how we can make this possible? Thanks.



The main advantage of SDO is it's priority for other Starwood resorts, but there are no Starwood resorts on Oahu, and Starwood doesn't deposit July weeks - although you could probably get a late August week.  If you are very flexible about what resorts you accept, you should be able to find something (non-Starwood) during July/early August.

Check out the TUG Sightings Board to see what weeks Starwood has deposited in the past.


----------



## spender

Well, thanks Denise!  I am now an SDO owner!  I got the 800 square foot deluxe one bedroom - I've actually stayed in this before, floating (weeks 1-52), EOY.  The guy says that the unit sleeps 8, but I think he's wrong, but don't really care.  I think that this unit meets all of my requirements, especially with Denise's advice on how to get premo Starwood units through II trade.  Thanks again Denise!


----------



## DeniseM

spender said:


> Well, thanks Denise!  I am now an SDO owner!  I got the 800 square foot deluxe one bedroom - I've actually stayed in this before, floating (weeks 1-52), EOY.  The guy says that the unit sleeps 8, but I think he's wrong, but don't really care.  I think that this unit meets all of my requirements, especially with Denise's advice on how to get premo Starwood units through II trade.  Thanks again Denise!



Congrats!  Maybe you got lucky and got a 2 bdm. by mistake (since it sleeps 8!)  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ffindis

DeniseM,  thanks so much for pointing me to this thread I've read everything and have been following closely.  I have been looking for a one bedroom to buy as mostly a trader.  I own DVC and have only traded once but think I may have been bit by the trade bug.  I was looking for a 1- 52 float week.  But am thinking that a 1-21 and 50-52 might be just as good.  I would think the summer months would be weak for Arizona, but fall months might be good.  Should I hold out for 1-52 or would the other trade just as well?  Opinions would be appreciated.  
Thanks-
Lisa


----------



## DeniseM

You should hold out for a week that will allow you to reserve March/Easter which have the highest exchanging power.  

Also - a fixed season will cost you more, so I'd go with a 1-52 floating week.


----------



## ffindis

The 1-21 and 50-51 is also a floating week, it is just limited to floating in those weeks which would include March and Easter week.
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## spender

DeniseM said:


> You can do an instant online exchange and trade into a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm., but you cannot put in an on-going search for a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm.



I assume you're saying here that if someone is *lucky*, they can trade their one bedroom for a two bedroom on an instant online exchange, with no further charges, costs, etc.  Is this right?


----------



## Ken555

spender said:


> I assume you're saying here that if someone is *lucky*, they can trade their one bedroom for a two bedroom on an instant online exchange, with no further charges, costs, etc.  Is this right?



It's not so much luck as it is timing. If a 2bed is available and hasn't been reserved for someone with an on-going search, then you will most likely see it. I've had this happen several times already for exchanges from summer WMH 1-bed (which has to be similarly valued as SDO, if not less for the summer weeks) and exchanged into a 2-bed WKORV and 2bed and 3bed Grand Timber Lodge. So it's definitely possible, and why LO units are great.


----------



## DeniseM

ffindis said:


> The 1-21 and 50-51 is also a floating week, it is just limited to floating in those weeks which would include March and Easter week.
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Is it 50 & 51, or 51 & 52?  If you buy a week now, with 2009 usage, there are a couple things to take into consideration:

1st - Can you still reserve week 51 or 52?  If not you will not be able to use the 2009 week.

2nd - Can you get it deposited by the end of Oct.? Very iffy.  If not, you will be stuck with a late deposit, that can only be used for a flex-change exchange (60 days out.)  Not good.

Because of these two issues, I'd go with a week with 2010 first usage.


----------



## Captron

I will be able to tell you if the last weeks are available shortly. I am trying to do just that with my recent purchase.

My rational was this:
I grabbed the EOY odd year use week with 2009 usage and fees because of the price I got it at ($1200 all included {purchase, all fees, 2009 MF, transfer etc}).  I only paid 2009 MF on an EOY unit. Anything I get out of this year will likely be worth my 1/2 of the full MF for this use year.

Just another perspective.


----------



## spender

Well, I think I got what I was looking for, as this is my way into Interval International and the Getaways, that I have used many times before, as mentioned.  My unit is one of the big one bedrooms at SDO, EOY even, with a floating week designation.  Maintenance fee is around $300, which I'm not sure is per year or per even year (i.e. those years I actually get to use it - I'm assuming the latter).  I think I did OK, and so will give it a try to see how it works.  I may end up getting a 2 bedroom lockoff, as that's what I need mostly.

Anyone aware of any good discount codes for Interval out there right now?


----------



## spender

Another quick question - assuming I can buy another (and exactly similar) even year floating week on a unit, will I be able to use this to "trade up" for a two bedroom lockoff?  I notice the one bedrooms are pretty cheap, but the two bedrooms cost a fair deal more.


----------



## DeniseM

spender said:


> Another quick question - assuming I can buy another (and exactly similar) even year floating week on a unit, will I be able to use this to "trade up" for a two bedroom lockoff?  I notice the one bedrooms are pretty cheap, but the two bedrooms cost a fair deal more.



If you mean can you connect the two units and deposit them as a 2 bdm. - no, because they won't be deeded as a 2 bdm.  You will have 2 deeds for 2 units and they will have to be deposited separately.

However, if you stay on top of the online availability, you have a good chance of exchanging a 1 bdm. unit for a 2 bdm. unit, doing an _instant online exchange._

But when you put in an _on-going request_, you can only request the same size unit you deposit - so take that into consideration.

If you mean can you reserve both weeks at the same time and ask the resort to give you two side-by-side units for your own use - maybe, it just depends on how busy they are that particular week.  But you could only use them - not deposit them as a 2 bdm.


----------



## K2Quick

spender said:


> Well, I think I got what I was looking for, as this is my way into Interval International and the Getaways, that I have used many times before, as mentioned.  My unit is one of the big one bedrooms at SDO, EOY even, with a floating week designation.  Maintenance fee is around $300, which I'm not sure is per year or per even year (i.e. those years I actually get to use it - I'm assuming the latter).  I think I did OK, and so will give it a try to see how it works.  I may end up getting a 2 bedroom lockoff, as that's what I need mostly.
> 
> Anyone aware of any good discount codes for Interval out there right now?



You'll be paying the $300 every year (not just use years).  The discount code 93207 will give you two years for $84 (at least it worked for me a few weeks back).


----------



## DeniseM

spender said:


> Well, I think I got what I was looking for, as this is my way into Interval International and the Getaways, that I have used many times before, as mentioned.  My unit is one of the big one bedrooms at SDO, EOY even, with a floating week designation.  Maintenance fee is around $300, which I'm not sure is per year or per even year (i.e. those years I actually get to use it - I'm assuming the latter).  I think I did OK, and so will give it a try to see how it works.  I may end up getting a 2 bedroom lockoff, as that's what I need mostly.
> 
> Anyone aware of any good discount codes for Interval out there right now?



Here is the walk-through for depositing with II that included the 2-for-1 code mentioned above.  To avoid depositing problems, you want to follow this procedure *EXACTLY!*

And yes - you have to pay 1/2 your MF ($300) every year.


----------



## D2-S3

*Just bought SDO!*

I've been reading these boards and appreciate everyone's comments.  So, now I too am an SDO (resale) owner I went to attach it to my II account, but I own Hyatt and didn't realize that was a corporate account. So, now that I need to get a new II account for SDO, I am wondering if it makes any sense to consider other trading companies since I already have one with them.  It seems that using II still makes the most sense as that gives me the Starwood preference.  Anyone with any thoughts on that?


----------



## jlp879

*Different Maintenance fees*

I'm looking at resales on eBay and I notice the maintenance fees vary quite a bit from what is posted on the MF charts.  I'm currently watching a premium annual one bedroom with MFs of $673.  Why so high?


----------



## DeniseM

D2-S3 said:


> I've been reading these boards and appreciate everyone's comments.  So, now I too am an SDO (resale) owner I went to attach it to my II account, but I own Hyatt and didn't realize that was a corporate account. So, now that I need to get a new II account for SDO, I am wondering if it makes any sense to consider other trading companies since I already have one with them.  It seems that using II still makes the most sense as that gives me the Starwood preference.  Anyone with any thoughts on that?



You will not get near the value out of SDO if you go with one of the other exchange  companies - unless you want to go with RCI to exchange into DVC, but you will have no special priority.  It really has the most value in II, using the SW Priority.

Did you see our 2-for-1 discount and walk through for opening a new II Acct.?


----------



## DeniseM

jlp879 said:


> I'm looking at resales on eBay and I notice the maintenance fees vary quite a bit from what is posted on the MF charts.  I'm currently watching a premium annual one bedroom with MFs of $673.  Why so high?



Unfortunately, there is a LOT of incorrect info. in ebay Ads.  Some owners don't know, some don't care, and sometimes they copy someone else's Ad which is wrong.  Sometimes the previous owner gives the resellers the wrong info., and the reseller doesn't check it.

Here are the 2009 SDO MF's.  EOY is a little more than half.

Sheraton Desert Oasis	2 bdrm l/o	$828
Sheraton Desert Oasis	1 bdrm prem	$574
Sheraton Desert Oasis	1 bdrm $488


----------



## K2Quick

jlp879 said:


> I'm looking at resales on eBay and I notice the maintenance fees vary quite a bit from what is posted on the MF charts.  I'm currently watching a premium annual one bedroom with MFs of $673.  Why so high?



They're probably including membership in SVN in the stated fee that you won't have to pay (because you won't be able to be part of SVN).


----------



## DeniseM

K2Quick said:


> They're probably including membership in SVN in the stated fee that you won't have to pay (because you won't be able to be part of SVN).



That definitely could be, because the SVN fee is about $100 and it won't transfer with the resale.


----------



## Captron

*Week 51 SDO booked today (week 52 NA)*

viinc has been good to me so far.  

I paid last Friday after they adjusted the MF to remove ARDA and SVN fees. Today the title went to the county AND I got 2 one bedroom units booked at SDO by them before closing (for week 51) . I even have the SVO confirmations from them to prove it. 

As this county accepts titles for recording electronically they said it only will take 2-3 work days to get it back, electronically. I have requested that they send me a copy of the electronic receipt from the county as soon as they receive it. IF that happens and I get it to Jose and he can work his magic for me I could have close to the fastest closing ever. 

Then it is a matter of getting them to accept these two weeks for deposit...yes I will follow the instructions EXACTLY (Denise  ) and let you know how it goes!


----------



## DeniseM

Captron said:


> Then it is a matter of getting them to accept these two weeks for deposit...yes I will follow the instructions EXACTLY (Denise  ) and let you know how it goes!



That's a good boy!  

And I'm glad you are having better luck with VIN than I did!


----------



## pacman

pacman said:


> Strongly leaning towards purchase of a 2 bdr l/o 1-52 week floater at SDO (looks like about a $2-3,000 purchase). I would be buying this only to trade. I would never go here (parents have a house is Palm Springs we can go to free).
> Trading would be 75% to Hawaii in either November or February (not Thanksgiving). Particular weeks are flexible within these 2 months. Want to book a one bedroom or studio (if available) 2 weeks at a time.
> Now the question - what has the experience been out there with trades into the Westin properties in Hawaii, especially Maui & Kauai, using II, and the Starwood 3 day preference?
> 
> pacman



Well, just purchased my first Starwood. SDO EOY, 2 bdrm LO 1-52 floating. I am looking forward to making my first deposit in 2010.
One question - should I get the current owner to make a 2010 reservation in March 2010 sometime, or would this not be available anymore? If not, I could wait until the transfer goes through and make a week 51 or 52 reservation. Once transfer goes through, I will deposit in II, with hopefully no issues.
Thanks so much for all the good advice on TUG!!!

pacman


----------



## K2Quick

pacman said:


> Well, just purchased my first Starwood. SDO EOY, 2 bdrm LO 1-52 floating. I am looking forward to making my first deposit in 2010.
> One question - should I get the current owner to make a 2010 reservation in March 2010 sometime, or would this not be available anymore? If not, I could wait until the transfer goes through and make a week 51 or 52 reservation. Once transfer goes through, I will deposit in II, with hopefully no issues.
> Thanks so much for all the good advice on TUG!!!
> 
> pacman



You should have the seller at least try.  I was successful in June at getting March 2010 reservations, but that doesn't necessarily mean you'll get them.


----------



## Captron

*SDO transferred by VIN and recorded UPDATE*



Captron said:


> viinc has been good to me so far.
> 
> I paid last Friday after they adjusted the MF to remove ARDA and SVN fees. Today the title went to the county AND I got 2 one bedroom units booked at SDO by them before closing (for week 51) . I even have the SVO confirmations from them to prove it.
> 
> As this county accepts titles for recording electronically they said it only will take 2-3 work days to get it back, electronically. I have requested that they send me a copy of the electronic receipt from the county as soon as they receive it. IF that happens and I get it to Jose and he can work his magic for me I could have close to the fastest closing ever.
> 
> Then it is a matter of getting them to accept these two weeks for deposit...yes I will follow the instructions EXACTLY (Denise  ) and let you know how it goes!




UPDATE:

The title was electronically recorded by the county yesterday (8/10) and I got a copy (after badgering them for it) from VIN inc. this afternoon. I promptly sent it off to Jose and his team and hope it will show up soon on MSC. (Q: Does that take a while or does it happen as soon as it is entered into the system?)

This is 11 days (7 working days) from the day I submitted payment. I guess I may have been one of the lucky ones with VIN. Thank you to all who paved the way.

Other Q: Is there any recipe for getting the weeks booked during transfer into my account? Anyone specifically to ask for or contact if the front line people on the Elite line can't/don't get it done? I think I will start by giving them the reservation nos. and go from there. THANKS!!!!!

After Jose and his team have done their thing and the week is mine in SVOs eyes the next step is..... depositing the booked weeks. 

I WILL follow the instructions TO THE LETTER (Denise, I can be a good boy occasionally! - but when I am bad I am even better!!!:ignore:  :rofl: )

WISH ME LUCK!!!!


----------



## Snorkey

pacman said:


> Well, just purchased my first Starwood. SDO EOY, 2 bdrm LO 1-52 floating. I am looking forward to making my first deposit in 2010.
> One question - should I get the current owner to make a 2010 reservation in March 2010 sometime, or would this not be available anymore? If not, I could wait until the transfer goes through and make a week 51 or 52 reservation. Once transfer goes through, I will deposit in II, with hopefully no issues.
> Thanks so much for all the good advice on TUG!!!
> 
> pacman



Where and when did you buy it?  I have been looking for SDO EOY 2 br LO 1-52 but I haven't seen too many lately.  (ebay)
Is there usually more inventory in the beginning of the year or end of the year?


----------



## K2Quick

Snorkey said:


> Where and when did you buy it?  I have been looking for SDO EOY 2 br LO 1-52 but I haven't seen too many lately.  (ebay)
> Is there usually more inventory in the beginning of the year or end of the year?



Here's a current listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-BR-Lockoff-5-...ares?hash=item48370ae4b1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

It seems like there were a bunch of two-bed listings a few months back, but it's been slim pickin's since.


----------



## Captron

They certainly have not come up like they did even a month or two ago. The unit is an EOY odd L/O I picked up from Ebay last Sunday night.

I would have preferred the even EOY but I took this one and got 2 week 51 reservations that I will deposit shortly. I only had to pay 2009 MF rather than both years so I figure whatever I get will be worth 1/2 the MF for the use year.

I would bet that if you are patient and wait until the annual dues bills go out that there will be much more available. There almost always is and with this economy I would bet pickings will be more substantial than normal.

Good Luck!


----------



## penguin

*Banking 1 BR AZ Sheraton XMas Week/Will It Trade Well/Exchange for 2 BR Another Week*

I am considering buying what I think will have good trading power and also to use some years:  a 1 BR in desirable Phoenix's Sheraton Desert Oasis for week 51--Christmas Week.  

My question is if I don't use it one year and bank it, will it have good trading power?  Would the resort itself upgrade me to the 2 BR unit at a different time of year?  Would I bank it and trade it for a 2 BR for another week at the same resport? Could I trade for a 2 BR at another desirable property for another holiday week?  

Only the great Almighty Wizard truly understands the way trades work, but I am so confused.  Thanks so much fellow tuggers for your thoughtful insights as always.


----------



## tashamen

I think you'd get better responses in the Starwood forum - ask a moderator to move this for you.


----------



## steved2psi

*Spring (Easter week) will trade better IMHO.*

I have a 1br SDO weeks 1-52.  First I confirm the week at the resort, then deposit through RCI or II.


----------



## LisaRex

Some areas have regional blocks in II.  For instance, you cannot see other Orlando properties if you deposit an Orlando property.  I don't believe this is true of AZ.


----------



## DeniseM

penguin said:


> I am considering buying what I think will have good trading power and also to use some years:  a 1 BR in desirable Phoenix's Sheraton Desert Oasis for week 51--Christmas Week.



SDO does not have fixed weeks, so week 51 is just the week on the deed for recording purposes - you will still have to call and make a reservation.  There are no guarantees that you can reserve week 51, but you probably can if you call at 12 mo. out at 8:59 ET.  Note that March (MLB Spring Training) and Easter, are stronger deposits than week 51.



> My question is if I don't use it one year and bank it, will it have good trading power?



Yes - We have a long ongoing thread about this resort and I am going to move your post there.



> Would the resort itself upgrade me to the 2 BR unit at a different time of year?



Probably not -  Upgrades are reserved for Starwood Elite Owners who own multiple weeks.  You may however, be able to upgrade to a larger unit through II.



> Would I bank it and trade it for a 2 BR for another week at the same resport?



Possibly - depending on availability.



> Could I trade for a 2 BR at another desirable property for another holiday week?



Probably not - there is far more demand, than supply for holiday weeks. 

See this FAQ for depositing a non-SVN Starwood week in II.

See the Starwood FAQ at the top of the forum for lots of info. about how Starwood works.

And just since you know, SDO is in Scottsdale - which is near Phoenix.


----------



## krj9999

Captron,

Mine is moving almost as fast as yours.  Deed has been recorded and sent to SDO for notification.

I was able to reserve a week 52 for this year.  But mine is only a standard 1 BR and believe true platinum unit, so may be why I was able to get this week but you weren't.



Captron said:


> viinc has been good to me so far.
> 
> I paid last Friday after they adjusted the MF to remove ARDA and SVN fees. Today the title went to the county AND I got 2 one bedroom units booked at SDO by them before closing (for week 51) . I even have the SVO confirmations from them to prove it.
> 
> As this county accepts titles for recording electronically they said it only will take 2-3 work days to get it back, electronically. I have requested that they send me a copy of the electronic receipt from the county as soon as they receive it. IF that happens and I get it to Jose and he can work his magic for me I could have close to the fastest closing ever.
> 
> Then it is a matter of getting them to accept these two weeks for deposit...yes I will follow the instructions EXACTLY (Denise  ) and let you know how it goes!


----------



## mqlet

My closing has been the complete opposite from yours.  I won my Ebay auction for a SDO 1 bd 1-52 week floater on 6/25, almost 2 months ago!  The closing company submitted the deed to Maricopa County on 7/14 and they still haven't gotten it back!  Fortunately they were able to reserve week 44 for 2009 and week 5 for 2010.  I need to hurry and deposit these with II before they're worthless.

Talk about slooooooooow........


----------



## Captron

Mqlet,

What closing company are you using???

Maricopa from two of our experiences turns stuff around in just a FEW DAYS. Non-efiled stuff might be slower but shouldn't be too much. I would be ALL OVER your closing company and subtly starting to talk about walking away and expecting a full refund.:zzz:  :zzz: 

Depending on your CC statements you still might be able to challenge the charge. I had to do that to get one closing cos. attention. I would try that and Paypal if you used them.

I would check the county website and see if it shows up and then call the closing company and slam that in their face if it was a while ago. Have they been calling and checking on it? 

Good Luck I hope this closes soon for you.


----------



## Captron

krj,

GREAT!!! Glad to hear someone else's is doing well too! Nice booking, perhaps there was a cancellation or like you said your true platinum just had what it took. Either way that is good. I will be depositing my weeks and hope to get something for them down the line. Because of th purchase price I got and since I only really paid half the MF for this use yr I am just hoping to get that value out of it and I will be quite happy.

See you by the pool sometime?!?

R


----------



## mqlet

Captron said:


> Mqlet,
> 
> What closing company are you using???
> 
> Maricopa from two of our experiences turns stuff around in just a FEW DAYS. Non-efiled stuff might be slower but shouldn't be too much. I would be ALL OVER your closing company and subtly starting to talk about walking away and expecting a full refund.:zzz:  :zzz:
> 
> Depending on your CC statements you still might be able to challenge the charge. I had to do that to get one closing cos. attention. I would try that and Paypal if you used them.
> 
> I would check the county website and see if it shows up and then call the closing company and slam that in their face if it was a while ago. Have they been calling and checking on it?
> 
> Good Luck I hope this closes soon for you.



I used www.TimeshareClosingOnline.com.  I think they are using snail-mail instead of the electronic method.  They quoted me 4-6 weeks to transfer the title with the county.  I paid them there closing costs and the 2009 mx fee immediately after the auction with PayPal.  I wish there was something that I could do to speed up the process since I live here in PHX.  I also checked the Maricopa website with nothing coming up yet.  I'm not suspicious of anything dishonest since they have always been prompt via e-mail and phone when I have questions.  I also have a copy of the Grant Deed that they submitted to the county with my name and the sellers.

My 2009 week starts Nov. 1st, so I'm running out of time to deposit with II before the 60 day restriction.  Should I request a later 2009 week at SDO, or does it really matter?  Weeks 51 and 52 were already taken.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

I would try for Thanksgiving week - it should have a bit more trading power and give you a little more time.


----------



## SCMom

*Deed recorded on SDO!*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to all of you who have posted so much good detailed information on this board.  I received notice today that our deed for an SDO 2 bedroom lock-out annual was recorded.  I know several people have recently purchased SDO using VIN, Inc., as we did.  In the letter, VIN stated that they had notified SDO of the ownership change.  Did you all wait to hear from the resort or did you forward the information to Jose as well?  

Another question for you seasoned SDO owners.  I have read that you are often able to trade up using the 1 bedroom lock-outs.  As I have posted before, I have a family of 6, so we cannot stay in a 1 bedroom.  What has been your experience with the exchanging the 1 bedroom for a two bedroom?  In an instant exchange does the bedroom size matter for what you are available to see, or is only the resort's rating?  I would love to parlay my lock-out into two weeks some years, but don't want to end up with zero weeks (since I can't use a 1 bedroom) for being greedy.  Any thoughts?  Does it depend what kind of trade I am trying to get -- i.e. Starwood vs. non-Starwood or season?  We homeschool and generally travel during the shoulder seasons which is why the power of the SDO Starwood trading preference was so appealing to us.

I am excited to be an owner and not just a learner on this board now! 

Emily


----------



## Captron

SCMom,

WELCOME to the club!!!!

I had the transfer co email me a copy as soon as they had it and I quickly forwarded it to Jose. He had it entered in less than one business day. I was able to confirm this on MSC. I don't even know if they have seen the copy from the company yet.


----------



## DeniseM

SCMom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have posted so much good detailed information on this board.  I received notice today that our deed for an SDO 2 bedroom lock-out annual was recorded.  I know several people have recently purchased SDO using VIN, Inc., as we did.  In the letter, VIN stated that they had notified SDO of the ownership change.  Did you all wait to hear from the resort or did you forward the information to Jose as well?



Congratulations!

I would not wait - I'd forward it to Starwood, ASAP.  This late in the year, you want to get on record ASAP so you can reserve a week for your own use, or to deposit.  To avoid a late deposit penalty, you must deposit more than 60 days before the check-in date. 



> Another question for you seasoned SDO owners.  I have read that you are often able to trade up using the 1 bedroom lock-outs.  As I have posted before, I have a family of 6, so we cannot stay in a 1 bedroom.  What has been your experience with the exchanging the 1 bedroom for a two bedroom?  In an instant exchange does the bedroom size matter for what you are available to see, or is only the resort's rating?  I would love to parlay my lock-out into two weeks some years, but don't want to end up with zero weeks (since I can't use a 1 bedroom) for being greedy.  Any thoughts?  Does it depend what kind of trade I am trying to get -- i.e. Starwood vs. non-Starwood or season?  We homeschool and generally travel during the shoulder seasons which is why the power of the SDO Starwood trading preference was so appealing to us.
> 
> I am excited to be an owner and not just a learner on this board now!
> 
> Emily



Your best bet to trade into a 2 bedroom is using the 3 day priority for other Starwood resorts.  To see examples of previous deposits, check out the TUG Sightings Board below the TUG Lounge.  Off-season, you should have no trouble getting a 2 bdm.  I recently exchange my 1 bdm. SDO for a 2 bdm. in May at WPORV.

Please see this walk-through for opening an II Acct. and depositing your week.

I'm going to move your post to the SDO thread - there is lots of info. there that will be helpful to you, if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## SCMom

*Thanks for the SDO input*

Thanks Captron and Denise.  I will send over my deed to Jose today.  The closing company reserved a 2 bedroom in week 51 for us.  Once I am set up I will book our 2010 week.  It sounds like it might be worth locking off and trying to trade into 2 2 bedrooms in Starwood.  This is obviously a newbie question, but my only timeshare experience to date is with HGVC.  I assume that I lock-off when I call Starwood to make the reservations.  Is there a fee to lock-off?  Any other tricks of the trade for locking off?  Denise, you indicated that my best bet for trading up was within Starwood priority.  Do you think that I wouldn't have much luck in the regular II system?  If I wanted to try to trade into a Marriott, would you keep the full two bedroom for that purpose?  Thanks again!


----------



## DeniseM

SCMom said:


> Thanks Captron and Denise.  I will send over my deed to Jose today.  The closing company reserved a 2 bedroom in week 51 for us.  Once I am set up I will book our 2010 week.  It sounds like it might be worth locking off and trying to trade into 2 2 bedrooms in Starwood.  This is obviously a newbie question, but my only timeshare experience to date is with HGVC.  I assume that I lock-off when I call Starwood to make the reservations.  Is there a fee to lock-off?



No - you simply call Starwood and make 2 separate reservations.  You have one reservation right now, so you need to get them to change it to 2-separate reservations.



> Any other tricks of the trade for locking off?



Have you had a chance to look at the link I posted? - it is walk-through describing how to open and Acct. deposit your week.  You should use it to go ahead and open your II Acct. now, so it's all set up when you are ready to deposit.



> Denise, you indicated that my best bet for trading up was within Starwood priority.  Do you think that I wouldn't have much luck in the regular II system?  If I wanted to try to trade into a Marriott, would you keep the full two bedroom for that purpose?  Thanks again!



I think you have much less chance with Marriott - because Marriott owner's have priority too, and it's not likely that there will be many  2 bdms. left, after Marriott owners get first choice.  During the last 60 days however, any size unit can exchange for any size unit, if available.


----------



## mqlet

Denise, do you use the graph on Interval that shows the level of demand in a region to help pick a good trader?


----------



## DeniseM

mqlet said:


> Denise, do you use the graph on Interval that shows the level of demand in a region to help pick a good trader?



Not really - I just know from owners' experiences that the greatest demand for SDO is March (MLB Spring Training) and the week before and after Easter.


----------



## Captron

Captron said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The title was electronically recorded by the county yesterday (8/10) and I got a copy (after badgering them for it) from VIN inc. this afternoon. I promptly sent it off to Jose and his team and hope it will show up soon on MSC. (Q: Does that take a while or does it happen as soon as it is entered into the system?)
> 
> This is 11 days (7 working days) from the day I submitted payment. I guess I may have been one of the lucky ones with VIN. Thank you to all who paved the way.
> 
> Other Q: Is there any recipe for getting the weeks booked during transfer into my account? Anyone specifically to ask for or contact if the front line people on the Elite line can't/don't get it done? I think I will start by giving them the reservation nos. and go from there. THANKS!!!!!
> 
> After Jose and his team have done their thing and the week is mine in SVOs eyes the next step is..... depositing the booked weeks.
> 
> I WILL follow the instructions TO THE LETTER (Denise, I can be a good boy occasionally! - but when I am bad I am even better!!!:ignore:  :rofl: )
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!



Further update:

I do not yet have a non-corporate II account and had no deposits in RCI so I decided to deposit the two week 51 1BR SDO there.

A nice RCI rep told me her system indicated that telephone deposit of this resort was not permitted and that I had to contact Starwood. I called the elite line and got the standard BS response and after stating my point 3 or 4 times I requested a supervisor. Instead of that I was sent straight to "resolution services" without the standard 3 way conference to inform the new person of the issue. (Which he later said he would address with the front line rep as conferencing in is the POLICY!!!:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: ).

The resolution specialist gave me the same response repeatedly even after I read from the CC&R's for him and reminded him (x5) that this was a NON-SVN week. He then asked me if he could call me back. I was nice and said sure. (But that was not what I thought) 

SURPRISINGLY....10 minutes later I get the return phone call (picked myself up off the floor) as he told me that the week 51 reservations were deposited as is and asked if there was anything else I needed. (Considering the miracle that just happened I thought hard about that one and many zeroes after a $) but I let him go. I did not get the "I will make an exception this time" or any of the other standard lines he just said "I was able to deposit those weeks for you" Following the Nodge "brown path" I then of course thanked him for helping me make the deposit I had every right to make.  I did ask if it was OK if I kept his direct phone number in the event I had problems in the future with the front line staff. He welcomed me to do that and contact him whenever needed! (I did not get permission to post it however so I will refrain from doing so - but might slip it into a PM if needed :ignore:  :ignore: 

Bottom line: The path worked with RCI too!!! The issues do not belong to II alone.

ps. I was able to see a coupe of 3BR OF Wyndham units for Myrtle Beach for April 16-23/2010 using these 1BR deposits... YAHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Captron said:


> ps. I was able to see a coupe of 3BR OF Wyndham units for Myrtle Beach for April 16-23/2010 using these 1BR deposits... YAHOOOO!!!!!!



Can you also see the Disney deposits?  I would bet there are several dozen in RCI right now, but no one is posting them in Sightings, and I can no longer see them with my weeks.


----------



## Captron

I am seeing some.

March studio at Boardwalk
1 BR 2nd and 3 rd wk of Dec at Old Key West

The bounty is really to be had at Saratoga Springs:

Studio4 (2)	Partial05-Feb-2010	12-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
Studio4 (2)	Partial07-Feb-2010	14-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	13-Dec-2009	20-Dec-2009	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	02-Jan-2010	09-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	03-Jan-2010	10-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	08-Jan-2010	15-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Onl
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	10-Jan-2010	17-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	17-Jan-2010	24-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	22-Jan-2010	29-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	24-Jan-2010	31-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	29-Jan-2010	05-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	30-Jan-2010	06-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	31-Jan-2010	07-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	05-Feb-2010	12-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	21-Feb-2010	28-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	26-Feb-2010	05-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	13-Mar-2010	20-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	14-Mar-2010	21-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	19-Mar-2010	26-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	21-Mar-2010	28-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	07-May-2010	14-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	09-May-2010	16-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	14-May-2010	21-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	15-May-2010	22-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	21-May-2010	28-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	22-May-2010	29-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only
1 BR	4 (4)	Full	23-May-2010	30-May-2010	Exchange Fee Only

I hope this helps!


Oops missed the villas at Wilderness Lodge:

	Studio4 (2)	Partial05-Mar-2010	12-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	23-Jan-2010	30-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	24-Jan-2010	31-Jan-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	20-Feb-2010	27-Feb-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	06-Mar-2010	13-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	07-Mar-2010	14-Mar-2010	Exchange Fee Only


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have a feeling these sightings are going to be moved to the Sightings/ Distressed board.  Thanks for posting those.  I wonder if you are being limited to 1 beds and studios with your 1 bed?  I would love to know.  I hope someone posts some 2 bed sightings of DVC.


----------



## krj9999

Captron,

I'm impressed - depositing 4 months out and week 51 (which is strong but not the best week) - being able to see Disney like that.


----------



## Captron

Just lucky I guess. (I'll take all I can get when buying this late in the year)


----------



## krj9999

Help.  Got my SDO deed yesterday, and letter indicated resort was being notified.  I am not a current II or SVO member.  How do I facilitate the resort recognition process?  Do I need to contact SVO at all, or will the *wood connection (and priority) be implicitly recognized in II?

Have a 2009 week 52 that I'd like to deposit once I get the II account set up.

Thanks.




Captron said:


> Further update:
> 
> I do not yet have a non-corporate II account and had no deposits in RCI so I decided to deposit the two week 51 1BR SDO there.
> 
> A nice RCI rep told me her system indicated that telephone deposit of this resort was not permitted and that I had to contact Starwood. I called the elite line and got the standard BS response and after stating my point 3 or 4 times I requested a supervisor. Instead of that I was sent straight to "resolution services" without the standard 3 way conference to inform the new person of the issue. (Which he later said he would address with the front line rep as conferencing in is the POLICY!!!:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: ).
> 
> The resolution specialist gave me the same response repeatedly even after I read from the CC&R's for him and reminded him (x5) that this was a NON-SVN week. He then asked me if he could call me back. I was nice and said sure. (But that was not what I thought)
> 
> SURPRISINGLY....10 minutes later I get the return phone call (picked myself up off the floor) as he told me that the week 51 reservations were deposited as is and asked if there was anything else I needed. (Considering the miracle that just happened I thought hard about that one and many zeroes after a $) but I let him go. I did not get the "I will make an exception this time" or any of the other standard lines he just said "I was able to deposit those weeks for you" Following the Nodge "brown path" I then of course thanked him for helping me make the deposit I had every right to make.  I did ask if it was OK if I kept his direct phone number in the event I had problems in the future with the front line staff. He welcomed me to do that and contact him whenever needed! (I did not get permission to post it however so I will refrain from doing so - but might slip it into a PM if needed :ignore:  :ignore:
> 
> Bottom line: The path worked with RCI too!!! The issues do not belong to II alone.
> 
> ps. I was able to see a coupe of 3BR OF Wyndham units for Myrtle Beach for April 16-23/2010 using these 1BR deposits... YAHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## catlady

I just wondered........... with all the posts i've been reading on here about depositing problems some are having with SDO and II, and Starwood employees watching these boards etc! 

Does anyone worry that the reported good exchange power that SDO and SBP have at present in II could be changed?  I guess I'm feeling a little like 'big brother' is watching and if too much postitive reporting is done on here than the more likely things are too change.......Am I being paranoid?


----------



## Captron

krj,

I would forward the recorded deed to Jose at SVO and he will have it recorded in less than a day. His contact information can be found in the owners resources at the top of the board. I would then follow the instructions at the top of the board to get the 2 for 1 membership offer by calling II and registering your unit in the newly created account. Trust me, this is how they make their money so they want your week and will walk you through it. Come back to the boards for help if you have any issues. There are lots of experienced people who have done the same. 

Make sure you get the 2 for 1 offer (or better).

Good Luck!


----------



## Captron

cat,

Trading power is determined by resort quality and reviews, demand, amenities and location. (and others factors in some weird calculation) Starwood has no real input into the trading power directly and by the looks of the recent reviews the resort reviews are actually going up so I think the trading power is secure.

The only way they could reduce the power would be to let the resort fall apart but I am sure the owners would jump all over that. Besides Starwood makes money directly from renting open units and units that are exchanged for SP so they have inherent interest in keeping the resort quality up.


----------



## cindi

Captron said:


> krj,
> 
> I would forward the recorded deed to Jose at SVO and he will have it recorded in less than a day. His contact information can be found in the owners resources at the top of the board. I would then follow the instructions at the top of the board to get the 2 for 1 membership offer by calling II and registering your unit in the newly created account. Trust me, this is how they make their money so they want your week and will walk you through it. Come back to the boards for help if you have any issues. There are lots of experienced people who have done the same.
> 
> Make sure you get the 2 for 1 offer (or better).
> 
> Good Luck!



I found that my deed was recorded online on July 27th and I still haven't received anything in the mail from the closing company! Can I just forward a copy of the online information to Jose? Or do I have to wait on the closing company to finally get their act together?  I did email them a couple of days ago to see if they could check into it but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## DeniseM

cindi said:


> I found that my deed was recorded online on July 27th and I still haven't received anything in the mail from the closing company! Can I just forward a copy of the online information to Jose? Or do I have to wait on the closing company to finally get their act together?  I did email them a couple of days ago to see if they could check into it but haven't heard anything back yet.



Yes - you can send it to SW yourself. -  See that info. in Owner Resources at the top of the forum.


----------



## krj9999

Captron, thanks.  Forwarded to Jose and will wait to hear back.

Question for you and SDO week RCI sightings - can you see any Hilton Hawaiian Village?  Post on the sightings board if more appropriate.  TIA.



Captron said:


> krj,
> 
> I would forward the recorded deed to Jose at SVO and he will have it recorded in less than a day. His contact information can be found in the owners resources at the top of the board. I would then follow the instructions at the top of the board to get the 2 for 1 membership offer by calling II and registering your unit in the newly created account. Trust me, this is how they make their money so they want your week and will walk you through it. Come back to the boards for help if you have any issues. There are lots of experienced people who have done the same.
> 
> Make sure you get the 2 for 1 offer (or better).
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## rickandcindy23

cindi said:


> I found that my deed was recorded online on July 27th and I still haven't received anything in the mail from the closing company! Can I just forward a copy of the online information to Jose? Or do I have to wait on the closing company to finally get their act together?  I did email them a couple of days ago to see if they could check into it but haven't heard anything back yet.



Which closing company did you use?  I think some are much better than others.  Why not turn things around quickly, so people don't have to call, wondering......?


----------



## DeniseM

catlady said:


> I just wondered........... with all the posts i've been reading on here about depositing problems some are having with SDO and II, and Starwood employees watching these boards etc!
> 
> Does anyone worry that the reported good exchange power that SDO and SBP have at present in II could be changed?  I guess I'm feeling a little like 'big brother' is watching and if too much postitive reporting is done on here than the more likely things are too change.......Am I being paranoid?



Exchange power can change - but it would be changed by II, not Starwood.  

Also - I am not sure what motivation Starwood would have for lowering the exchange value of their own resorts - that wouldn't be good for the company, either.

Note that the depositing problems are not just with SDO - the same problems effect all voluntary/resales.  See the poll to see which resorts have had problems.


----------



## cindi

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you can send it to SW yourself. -  See that info. in Owner Resources at the top of the forum.



I copied the link to the page where the deed is recorded and emailed it to the closing department at Starwood.  Thanks for having all that great info on there!

BTW, I sent it to the email listed for the closing department, not the one for Jose.  Mistake?


----------



## cindi

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which closing company did you use?  I think some are much better than others.  Why not turn things around quickly, so people don't have to call, wondering......?



I still haven't had the courtesy of a response back from them. Buggers! It is called Elite and it was one I was "forced" to use because I am sure the seller is in bed with the closing company.  I was very pleased with the speed and communication from the seller, but not so much with this closing company.

When I had inquired a couple of weeks ago I got what I felt was a rather snide response that AS PER THE PREVIOUS EMAIl.......they would send it to me when they got it. 

I hope that sending the copy recorded online will be enough to get the ball moving and get it into my account.  Just in time for this new starwood/II mess.


----------



## Twinkstarr

cindi said:


> I still haven't had the courtesy of a response back from them. Buggers! It is called Elite and it was one I was "forced" to use because I am sure the seller is in bed with the closing company.  I was very pleased with the speed and communication from the seller, but not so much with this closing company.
> 
> When I had inquired a couple of weeks ago I got what I felt was a rather snide response that AS PER THE PREVIOUS EMAIl.......they would send it to me when they got it.
> 
> I hope that sending the copy recorded online will be enough to get the ball moving and get it into my account.  Just in time for this new starwood/II mess.



I just had a pretty good experience with Elite, closing a Wyndham contract. I just called and talked to CJ most of the time. I was surprised that it took so long to close, but the original owners were still on the deed and they dawdled getting there info back to Elite. 

I never understand that if you want to sell something, why don't you move a little quicker in getting your paper work in. Sooner you do sooner you get your money.


----------



## tlpnet

cindi said:


> I copied the link to the page where the deed is recorded and emailed it to the closing department at Starwood. Thanks for having all that great info on there!
> 
> BTW, I sent it to the email listed for the closing department, not the one for Jose. Mistake?


 
Hi Cindi,

You have to send a copy of the actual recorded deed directly to Jose.  They can't do anything with a link to a website.  Downlad it to a PDF and attach that to an email to Jose.  If a power of attorney was executed to transfer the week, you have to include a recorded copy of that also.

-tim


----------



## cindi

Twinkstarr said:


> I just had a pretty good experience with Elite, closing a Wyndham contract. I just called and talked to CJ most of the time. I was surprised that it took so long to close, but the original owners were still on the deed and they dawdled getting there info back to Elite.
> 
> I never understand that if you want to sell something, why don't you move a little quicker in getting your paper work in. Sooner you do sooner you get your money.



I have received a very curteous reply from CJ today.  Much different than whoever previously responded.  She? said they have received the deed and their resort notification department is working on it and both Starwood and I should be receiving closing packets within the next day.


----------



## cindi

tlpnet said:


> Hi Cindi,
> 
> You have to send a copy of the actual recorded deed directly to Jose.  They can't do anything with a link to a website.  Downlad it to a PDF and attach that to an email to Jose.  If a power of attorney was executed to transfer the week, you have to include a recorded copy of that also.
> 
> -tim



Thanks for that info. I thought it was worth a try.  

 I just got notification that the closing company is preparing the paperwork for transfer so I guess I can be patient a little longer.  I was just upset it seemed to be taking so long from the online recording date (july 27) to getting any further updates or notification from the closing company.


----------



## FlyKaesan

Did anyone bid on the 2br EOY on Ebay?  Last week it was sold for $4xx.  Few minutes ago, similar unit sold for $13xx.

Why such a big gap?


----------



## cindi

I just got an email from Starwood and the week is already in my account!


----------



## DeniseM

FlyKaesan said:


> Did anyone bid on the 2br EOY on Ebay?  Last week it was sold for $4xx.  Few minutes ago, similar unit sold for $13xx.
> 
> Why such a big gap?



Was it a deeded Plat season week?  Plat weeks go for more than floating weeks, because people buy them to requalify them.


----------



## K2Quick

DeniseM said:


> Was it a deeded Plat season week?  Plat weeks go for more than floating weeks, because people buy them to requalify them.



The auction description says its a 1-52 unit.  This one is strange based on recent history, but sometimes ebay bidding is inexplicable.


----------



## Captron

The price paid for identical weeks also varies largely based on the selling company. FOR EXAMPLE: redweeks for less has a growing amount of neg. feedback (including mine last spring) on TUG and other sites and thus I see their weeks go for much less than companies with better reputations.

If you drag your feet, make numerous and repeated mistakes and falsely represent a product in advertising  - in any marketplace -  cars, houses, electronics etc etc eventually the word gets around and EDUCATED buyers (such as tuggers) will avoid you like the plague.


----------



## K2Quick

Captron said:


> The price paid for identical weeks also varies largely based on the selling company. FOR EXAMPLE: redweeks for less has a growing amount of neg. feedback (including mine last spring) on TUG and other sites and thus I see their weeks go for much less than companies with better reputations.
> 
> If you drag your feet, make numerous and repeated mistakes and falsely represent a product in advertising  - in any marketplace -  cars, houses, electronics etc etc eventually the word gets around and EDUCATED buyers (such as tuggers) will avoid you like the plague.



That logic works, except the auction in question was listed by redweeks4less, the seller you are saying bidders are turned off by.


----------



## Captron

Wierd! OK I fall back to the "they can be random and unpredictable" comment. Especially if the fatal condition I am a carrier of kicks in... it is called "testosterone on the brain" if you get two (particularly guys) waging a price war and become determined not to "lose" this could also explain it.

It constantly amazes me that things regularly sell on Ebay for more, sometimes WAY more, than I could buy it for at any number of internet sites or your local retail outlet!!! I think it is often due to "auction fever" which is a sign of the above mentioned condition. That sign goes along with others such as never stopp to ask for directions, never read the instructions, and you can NEVER have too many power tools!!!


----------



## cindi

*So now what do I do?*

I was so happy to finally get my new purchase at SDO showing in my Starwood account.  All set to try to reserve the best week left and get it into II. 

Now what? With this big Starwood/II fiasco going on, what is the best thing to do? Should I still try to reserve a week as a stay and sit on it til this all shakes out? Or be the guinnea pig and just let Starwood put a dummy week in my account and hope for the best?  

What happens if I try RCI? I don't recall reading anything recently about anything happening with them, but might it be the same issue? 

I don't even have the week showing up in II yet, so I have a few days to pick a plan.  Some kind of plan......


----------



## K2Quick

Captron said:


> Wierd! OK I fall back to the "they can be random and unpredictable" comment. Especially if the fatal condition I am a carrier of kicks in... it is called "testosterone on the brain" if you get two (particularly guys) waging a price war and become determined not to "lose" this could also explain it.
> 
> It constantly amazes me that things regularly sell on Ebay for more, sometimes WAY more, than I could buy it for at any number of internet sites or your local retail outlet!!! I think it is often due to "auction fever" which is a sign of the above mentioned condition. That sign goes along with others such as never stopp to ask for directions, never read the instructions, and you can NEVER have too many power tools!!!



Think Elaine Benes and the heiress to the O'Henry Candy Bar fortune bidding on JFK's golf clubs (if you watch Seinfeld, that is).


----------



## midwest6

My advice would be .... "stay tuned " There are many starwood tug members that understand the rights of our membership much better than I, and they have promised to talk to all the right persons in the coming week to find out all the details. I thank them!!!


----------



## DeniseM

> Now what? With this big Starwood/II fiasco going on, what is the best thing to do? Should I still try to reserve a week as a stay and sit on it til this all shakes out? Or be the guinnea pig and just let Starwood put a dummy week in my account and hope for the best?



I would go ahead and RESERVE a prime week with Starwood - and then wait a bit and see what happens.  But don't wait to reserve your week, because you want to be ready to go when the dust settles.

It will cost you another fee to open an RCI Acct., so I wouldn't do that until you know if you have to or not.


----------



## cindi

I am sure all the March/early April weeks are long gone, so in your experience, what would be the next best choice?  Christmas or New Year maybe?

I already have an RCI account, so that part isn't a problem.  And at least RCI doesn't charge to add another week to your account like II does.  

Do you have better luck calling Starwood to reserve or requesting online? 

Thanks for helping out the SDO newbie.


----------



## DeniseM

There is no instant online booking, you are just sending them an email, so I ALWAYS call.

I would try for March/Easter first (both the week before and after Easter.)


----------



## cindi

DeniseM said:


> There is no instant online booking, you are just sending them an email, so I ALWAYS call.
> 
> I would try for March/Easter first (both the week before and after Easter.)



Just got off the phone and I got Easter!  Totally shocked it was still available.  So I am lined up for April 3-10 2010 right now.  

Thanks!


----------



## bccash63

Cindi--my only experience w/SDO has been with RCI and I can tell you that a March week saw everything available---2 br DVC, Manhattan Club etc--Dawn


----------



## cindi

bccash63 said:


> Cindi--my only experience w/SDO has been with RCI and I can tell you that a March week saw everything available---2 br DVC, Manhattan Club etc--Dawn



Did they let you deposit the week you reserved with RCI?  I am guessing Starwood will still control the deposits with RCI now like they are doing with II. 

How long ago did you deposit there?


----------



## rickandcindy23

cindi said:


> Just got off the phone and I got Easter!  Totally shocked it was still available.  So I am lined up for April 3-10 2010 right now.
> 
> Thanks!



I was also shocked to get the same week a few months ago.  I think there are many people who are unhappy with their ownerships, evidenced by the large numbers of SDO we have seen on eBay.  

I would like to know why these owners have felt the need to sell their weeks.  I know why I am feeling the need, after these past few days.


----------



## bccash63

cindi said:


> Did they let you deposit the week you reserved with RCI?  I am guessing Starwood will still control the deposits with RCI now like they are doing with II.
> 
> How long ago did you deposit there?




Cindi I deposited in Jan 09.  I own odd-yr so will not be able to deposit again until March 2010.  My underlying deeded week is week 10 and I own one of the platinum 1-20, 51-52 deeds.  I would think they would have to at least give me one of my deed weeks--which would be better than a summer/fall wk--Dawn


----------



## heckp

Does Starwood control the week you deposit with RCI or will they allow you to deposit the week you reserved?


----------



## DeniseM

I don't think anyone knows if that's changed, or not...   

Nodge?


----------



## Captron

Before all the changes it took me fighting all the way to the resolutions desk at SVO to get them to deposit a week 51 SDO for me in RCI. The rci guide (who seemed quite on the ball - quite refreshing) I spoke with said that weeks at this resort were not telephone or online depositable any longer. That is how I ended up in the fight with SVO. They wanted to cancel my reservation and give me a week of their choosing. Eventually they gave in after a big fight, but this was before Aug. 18 (just) so I don't know how the new changes would have effected the outcome - I expect it would not have gone in my favor.


----------



## nodge

DeniseM said:


> I don't think anyone knows if that's changed, or not...
> 
> Nodge?



Beats me.  There is nothing, repeat nothing, that allows SVO to pick the resort and week that gets deposited with any exchange company except those II deposits when the Starwood timeshare owner is an SVN member.

If you fight hard enough, you still should be able to deposit the week you book with RCI.  It's just a matter of how hard are you willing to push for your rights.

Regarding the recent changes to II, so far I don't see any difference in trading power between my SDO 1-52 (which shows up as a Gold Plus week in II), my platinum WKV week and my Gold Plus WKV week.  They CURRENTLY all pull the same stuff on II.

I suspect that this change was implemented to allow SVO/II to assign each season a different trading power, but it has not yet activated this "feature."

I guess it's something we can all look forward to.

-nodge


----------



## spender

Hello, thanks to the advice of Denise and everyone else here, I got my Sheraton Desert Oasis week through eBay for what turns out was a pretty smashing deal! 

So, my membership just transferred in the resort this week, so I promptly signed up for Interval International.  Following the instructions on that other post (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=672349&postcount=2), I called SVO and booked a week in March, for Spring Training 2010 (I've got a 1 Bedroom Deluxe), and got a confirmation number issued.  As noted, it has always been my goal to get into II mostly to be able to do exchanges. 

Anyway, I then went online on the Interval site and was able to exchange into the Westin Kierland Villas for a perfect time when my kids are still out of school.

My question is, what do I do now?  I have technically chosen my floating week with Starwood (as per the instructions), do I cancel that?  Or do I just let everything work itself out behind the scenes?  

Someone please help, I am kind of confused now...


----------



## DeniseM

Starwood and II will handle it - if you completed the exchange online, including paying the exchange fee, and got a confirmation from II, you don't have to do anything else.

Could please clarify a few things?

Did you deposit your reserved March week online? Because, we aren't supposed to be able to do that any more.

Can you please look at your II history and see if the date of the deposited week is the same as the week you reserved in March?


----------



## spender

DeniseM said:


> Did you deposit your reserved March week online? Because, we aren't supposed to be able to do that any more.
> 
> Can you please look at your II history and see if the date of the deposited week is the same as the week you reserved in March?



Hi Denise - thanks for your reply.

No, I did not deposit my reserved March week online.  I did the search and "instant exchange" for a 2 bedroom with my float week (i.e. I didn't even have the opportunity to fill in my primo week of SDO stay that I reserved).

As for the second question, as soon as I get the full confirmation from II, I will take a look and let you all know.


----------



## SCMom

*Starwood may not confirm if you have not canceled*

I recently also purchased a resale SDO week.  I called and booked my 2009 and 2010 weeks at the best possible times.  Then after reading everything here, I called Starwood and asked to deposit my 2010 week in II.  The rep explained that I needed to cancel my reservation to make the week available to II.  I did not ask about my 2009 week at the time, because the shell search week in II said 2009, so I thought that 2009 had been deposited when I set up my II account (this is my only II trader), which was a long process because Starwood originally told II I did not own the week.  I then made two great trades into 2 bedrooms using each of the 1 bedroom sides.  They were confirmed.  I called Starwood for something and was told that my two trades were made with my 2010 week because my 2009 week was not in II yet, as I had an outstanding reservation at SDO.  I had not canceled that to deposit it.  So, I have already used up my 2010 week.  Not my first choice, but should work out OK because I have until JUne 30, 2011 to use my 2009 week.

So, I would call Starwood immediately.  It may work out behind the scenes, but I think there is a chance that Starwood might tell II that you do not have an available week as you have a pending reservation.  Given all the changes, I wouldn't bank on my information that I received being totally accurate, but I would hate for you to have Starwood deny the exchange and then you not be able to keep your week that you booked at the Kierland Villas.

Please update us as to how this all plays out as we are all trying to figure out the new system.  Good luck!

Emily


----------



## DeniseM

spender said:


> Hi Denise - thanks for your reply.
> 
> No, I did not deposit my reserved March week online.  I did the search and "instant exchange" for a 2 bedroom with my float week (i.e. I didn't even have the opportunity to fill in my primo week of SDO stay that I reserved).
> 
> As for the second question, as soon as I get the full confirmation from II, I will take a look and let you all know.



What do you see when you click on the "My History" link on II?

Based on SCMom's post, I'd call either II or Starwood right away.


----------



## Piscesqueen

*Requalify?*

I am so very sorry if this has already been asked but I'm still unsure. I am strongly/seriously considering buying SDO to trade (would love to find a 1 bd, every year) but I don't understand what you all are talking about when you talk about requalifying weeks. Can someone please explain this to me; I would greatly appreciate it. And once again, I apologize if this has been mentioned already!


----------



## DeniseM

Piscesqueen said:


> I am so very sorry if this has already been asked but I'm still unsure. I am strongly/seriously considering buying SDO to trade (would love to find a 1 bd, every year) but I don't understand what you all are talking about when you talk about requalifying weeks. Can someone please explain this to me; I would greatly appreciate it. And once again, I apologize if this has been mentioned already!



It means that you buy a resale week, and then buy a week from the developer (at full price) with the agreement that the developer will bring your resale into the Starwood Vacation Network as part of the purchase agreement.  See the articles in Owner Resources at the top of the page for all the details.


----------



## bccash63

The TUG Marketplace has and every year small side 1 br at SDO in the Bargain Basement area for $250.  Dawn


----------



## Piscesqueen

DeniseM said:


> It means that you buy a resale week, and then buy a week from the developer (at full price) with the agreement that the developer will bring your resale into the Starwood Vacation Network as part of the purchase agreement.  See the articles in Owner Resources at the top of the page for all the details.



Thank you so much for explaining that. I'm still undecided about buying into SDO because of the new system but I most likely, will end up buying into SDO because I have two sons (6,9) who would LOVE Spring Training. We would most likely only trade every few years.

I do have another question, is the Standard 1bdrm really small? Should I look for the Deluxe or would 3 or 4 ppl fit in the Standard just fine? 

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

The smaller side is REALLY small - I'd go for at least the larger side, if not a 2 bdm.  Before you know it, you will need a bdm. for your boys and the prices have never been lower.

Link to floorplans - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/sheraton_desert_oasis/villas.jsp


----------



## Stefa

I bought a small 1br SDO for trading purposes only and have been quite satisfied.  However, if I planned to occupy the unit with my family, I would opt for the full two-bedroom.   The increase in cost is offset by the increase in comfort of having more space.  

I would suggest renting a week in a two-bedroom at SDO so you can see for yourself.  Although I bought sight unseen, I had no plans to actually stay in the unit.   I think rental rates are pretty reasonable at SDO.


----------



## K2Quick

Stefa said:


> I bought a small 1br SDO for trading purposes only and have been quite satisfied.  However, if I planned to occupy the unit with my family, I would opt for the full two-bedroom.   The increase in cost is offset by the increase in comfort of having more space.



On top of the added comfort, the maintenance fees for a two-bed unit aren't that much more than a one-bed unit.  Here's what was reported for annual MF in the sticky at the top of the forum:

Large One Bed $568.97
Small One Bed $482.76
Two Bed $827.60

The Two Bed unit ends up costing you only $259 more than the premium one bed unit.  Even if you wanted to use just the large one-bed unit, that gives you a pretty cheap trader when you deposit the small one-bed unit.


----------



## catlady

With all the recent changes with Starwood and II, would any of you owners out there still rate it high as a decent trader? 

I am unsure whether to continue looking for a SDO or SBP now, as I would only really want it to trade......would you wait until the dust settles or still go for it if the price is right?


----------



## DeniseM

Is SDO going to be as strong of an exchanger as it was before? - Who knows!

Compared to the other Starwood Voluntary resorts, is SDO still one of the top exchangers with a low upfront cost and low maintenance fees - Yes.

I don't know if I would buy right now.  I'd probably wait and see how things shake out.  With the state of the economy, I don't think we are going to see a huge increase in prices any time soon.


----------



## longboarder39

Has it been determined weather or not the 3-day starwood priority is still in place with II?

Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM

We have seen it both ways (with and without priority) since the changes a few weeks ago.  See the TUG Sightings Board for specific sightings.


----------



## longboarder39

Thx!!!

I've been shopping for an SDO trader for a little awhile now, maybe I'll give it some time and see how it plays out....or look into getting some options from a mandatory property on the cheap.

All the best!


----------



## DeniseM

longboarder39 said:


> Thx!!!
> 
> I've been shopping for an SDO trader for a little awhile now, maybe I'll give it some time and see how it plays out....or look into getting some options from a mandatory property on the cheap.
> 
> All the best!



Right now there are 2 SDO units for sale for next to nothing on TUG - 

Here is a 2 Bdm. for $1 + the $711 maintenance fee. (The Ad is a bit confused, but based on the sleeping capacity of 6, and the maintenance fee, I think it's a 2 bdm.)  

There is another one bdm. for $250 + $475 MF.

The advantages of owning a 2 bdm. are:  1) you must deposit a 2 bdm. to put in an _on-going request_ for a 2 bdm.  and 2) you can split it, make 2 deposits, and get 2 vacations out of it.  When I exchanged my 1 bdm. at SDO for a 2 bdm. at WPORV, I did an _instant online exchang_e, which you can do with a 1 bdm.  I got exchanges in Sept. and May.


----------



## heckp

*Membership with Exchange company*

I just purchased Float 2BR LO SDO EOY first use 2011 (before the II thing happened). My intention is to exchange this for 2011. I am not a member of any Exchange company yet. We are hoping to lock it out and exchanging to Hawaii. Any suggestions on what I should do, what exchange company I should become a member and when I should become a member. This is my first time with timesharing.
Thank you.


----------



## LisaRex

heckp said:


> I just purchased Float 2BR LO SDO EOY first use 2011 (before the II thing happened). My intention is to exchange this for 2011. I am not a member of any Exchange company yet. We are hoping to lock it out and exchanging to Hawaii. Any suggestions on what I should do, what exchange company I should become a member and when I should become a member. This is my first time with timesharing.
> Thank you.



Starwood uses II so most people use that.  There is reportedly a 3 day priority window in II where only Starwood owners can see other Starwood units.  However, the rules of II are changing now and we're all unclear as to what it means.  See the related thread for more info.


----------



## DeniseM

heckp said:


> I just purchased Float 2BR LO SDO EOY first use 2011 (before the II thing happened). My intention is to exchange this for 2011. I am not a member of any Exchange company yet. We are hoping to lock it out and exchanging to Hawaii. Any suggestions on what I should do, what exchange company I should become a member and when I should become a member. This is my first time with timesharing.
> Thank you.



For Hawaii, II is the best exchange company, because the top Hawaii resorts (Marriott and Starwood) are with II.  Also - since there are 3 Starwood Hawaii  resorts in II, you have the extra advantage of the Starwood Priority for those resorts.  (Hopefully, that won't change.)  I have exchanged into WPORV twice, using my SDO week.


----------



## mqlet

I'm about to finally close on a 1bd SDO 1-52 week that I bought off of Ebay in June.  I had the owners make my 2009 reservation for week #44 Nov. 1st-8th with plans on depositing with II.  Since I'll going to be penalized by II for depositing withing 60 days of my reservation, is there a time limit with Starwood when I can change my week #44 to a later week.  

Thanks for any advice in advance!

Mark


----------



## DeniseM

About a month ago, the Starwood changed the rules for depositing with II - see one of the many threads about it for all the details.  You can no longer choose the week you deposit, and there will be no penalty for a late deposit.  You will call up Starwood, cancel the reserved week, and they will assign you a generic week with avg. trading power to exchange with.


----------



## mqlet

No longer penalized by Starwood or II?  Do you know if it will trade better than a Foxrun summer week?

Thanks Denise!


----------



## DeniseM

With a late deposit (within 60 days) you used to be penalized by II - they would give you a flex-change deposit that could only be used for exchanges  60 days out.  Now that Starwood doesn't deposit a real week for you, that is no longer in effect.  

The first thing you need to do is to open a II Acct., so that as soon as the week is in your name, you can deposit it.  In Owner Resources, at the top of the page, there is a 2-for-1 code you can use to open the Acct., but the rest of the walk-through, will no longer work.  (It's under the Exchanging Heading.)  As soon as the week is in your name, you have to call owner services and cancel your reserved week, and ask them to assign you a week for trading with II.

There is a procedure in Owner Resources that will help you get the week registered with Starwood a little faster, listed under "Title Dept."  That way you don't have to wait for the closing company to send them the recorded deed.

No one knows how their SW deposits will trade under the new II system.  I don't know if anyone has even deposited a floating week, since the new system started.


----------



## rickandcindy23

mqlet said:


> No longer penalized by Starwood or II?  Do you know if it will trade better than a Foxrun summer week?
> 
> Thanks Denise!



It will trade somewhat better.  I am very experienced with Foxrun summer, owning 3 summer weeks myself.  Foxrun trades very well, but Foxrun will not pull Four Seasons Aviara or Four Seasons Scottsdale.  You should see more weeks at the Sheratons/ Westins with an SDO.  As far as Marriott is concerned, Foxrun pulls the same.  

I consider the above to be very subtle differences, but they are enough to have made it worthwhile for us to make the purchase of the SDO.

Foxrun is great because you get an AC for the deposit, whereas SDO does not, at least not for now.  Plus, you can put in an ongoing search for a 2 bedroom with FXR, and a 1 bed at SDO won't work that way.


----------



## DeniseM

Cindy - have you deposited an SDO week since the changes with II?


----------



## mqlet

Thanks for the replys!
I allready have an II account and have made some nice trades with Foxrun.  What sold me on SDO was the the 3 day Starwood priority.  Can I still get the 2 for 1 deal since I'm allready a member?


----------



## DeniseM

Yes - when you add SDO to your Acct. you will have to pay a fee.  If you add two years to your membership, using the code, you won't have to pay the fee.

We are not sure if the 3-day priority is still in effect - we've seen deposits both with, and without it since all the changes with II were made.


----------



## rickandcindy23

DeniseM said:


> Cindy - have you deposited an SDO week since the changes with II?



I deposited my SDO 2010 week before the changes, both sides of the EOY, even-year lockout.  I have until 2012 to worry about the new system, and I hope Starwood re-thinks the entire thing before it affects us.  

I reserved a July week for next year to rent and already have had inquiries about it.  I think it's going to be easy to rent.   That solves a problem I had for next year's week.  We own too many weeks, so at least this way we can recover our maintenance fees for some of them.


----------



## DeniseM

rickandcindy23 said:


> I deposited my SDO 2010 week before the changes, both sides of the EOY, even-year lockout.  I have until 2012 to worry about the new system, and I hope Starwood re-thinks the entire thing before it affects us.



Same here - Has any one deposited anything with II since the policy change?


----------



## Captron

Denise,

NO WAY!!! I went with RCI! Sorry, but I don't want to be the sacrificial lamb on this one. 

As others have said, one way to express ourselves about these changes is to vote with our feet. I traded the (now "possible") priority for the stability of RCI. Even though that may be uglier in the long run. 

Anyone seen my SDO wk 51s up for *rental* on RCI yet?


----------



## l2trade

DeniseM said:


> Same here - Has any one deposited anything with II since the policy change?



Yes, I did one to test the new system.  I found a great 'search first' holiday week with the generic 2009 placeholders, so I figured why not test it out?  When I asked to 'deposit' a small side 1 bed 2010 SDO week, Starwood cancelled my existing reservation and did an 'assignment'.  It took over the weekend and until the next business day for II agents to be able to see the assignment.  I was never able to see the specific assignment online.  I was told that all I would be able to search with were with the 2009 generic gold-plus placeholders.  Fortunately, the week I found was still available after these several days waiting.  Unfortunately, I was denied the ability to actually exchange it online when I selected it.  Ultimately, an II agent had to confirm the exchange for me and I paid an extra $10 for the privilege.  (This is the short version of the story.  Think many hours spent on numerous phone calls back and forth, tech support, reservation agents, customer support, etc.)

In this instance, I am very happy with the exchange I ultimately got.  I am extremely disappointed in the painful process with both II and Starwood.  It used to require only ONE call to Starwood to make a reservation.  The process used to be much more transparent and I could do everything else online at my leisure.  I used to be able to keep my reservation if I found nothing better to exchange it for.  I could log into II several times daily over many months to 'search first' without needing to speak with anyone to find what I wanted.  Do they want me calling that often?  Maybe some of us have  a lot of leisure time on our hands with nothing better to do?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have made the brave decision, only this morning, to deposit future weeks only with SFX and RCI.  SFX has been a disappointment to me, because I want to get 2 bedroom units, but if I deposit a 1 bedroom, I may get a free upgrade to a 2 bedroom as a platinum member.  

Since others have had success in RCI, I will reserve the best possible weeks, probably spring break, and will follow the "brown path" to deposit my reserved weeks into RCI, as long as it works.  I want to get DVC, and this is the way to do it.  Also, I know our 2010 summer weeks at SBP will rent fairly easily, and that is my plan.  I have no intention of giving II anything again.  It's their loss!  

I will enter ongoing searches for 2 bedrooms in Hawaii with my Foxrun weeks, and I will take what I can get from now on.


----------



## DeniseM

l2trade said:


> Yes, I did one to test the new system.



Did you do any looking around before you did the exchange, to see how the generic week traded?


----------



## l2trade

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have made the brave decision, only this morning, to deposit future weeks only with SFX and RCI. (...) I have no intention of giving II anything again.  It's their loss!  (...)



I share your feelings about the new system.  I'm headed towards that same decision myself.  Before I do, I am trying to test out my Trading strategy under the new Starwood / II system: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=793369#post793369

I figure this may result in my renting out many platinum weeks at my home resort in years to come.  In the meantime, it creates lots of legitimate reasons for phone calls to II and Starwood that highlight the problems with the new system.  For example, I can imagine being asked "Why are you canceling your request first?".  I can't wait to answer that one blunt & honest and escalate if need be.  The new system has been very poorly implemented.  If I get completely fed up, then I plan to cancel my II membership in protest and get the pro-rated refund (I've prepaid as a member for many, many years to come).  I plan to fully support gmarine and others to continue to voice our complaints.


----------



## Snorkey

That is great idea!  
The more rental we do ourselves, the less II or RCI or even Starwood can rent them at a higher price.
This also might lower the rental price but the more we rent ourselves, the less II and RCI will receive in renting the units.
Eventually II and RCI will never get any rental and their profit will decrease as more people will start to rent their unit instead of exchanging.

Or am I not thinking straight?


----------



## nodge

DeniseM said:


> Is SDO going to be as strong of an exchanger as it was before? - Who knows!



This data point suggests that SDO's trading power star is fading, at least with respect to RCI.

-nodge


----------



## tschwa2

I wonder how 2 bedrooms at SDO and SBP would have done?  Any one deposit both sides of SDO or SBP as 2 bedroom or a non-lockoff at SBP with RCI?


----------



## Stefa

Sorry to change the subject, but can someone tell me if SDO owners have day use privileges at the resort when not staying there?   I will be visiting friends in the area and will be staying with them but would like to visit the resort.

Thanks


----------



## nodge

Stefa said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but can someone tell me if SDO owners have day use privileges at the resort when not staying there?




Hi Stefa,

Yes.  SDO offers day use of its facilities to owners.  There use to be a FAQ on MSC explaining how to take advantage of it, but I can't find it anymore, so here is what you have to do:

1.  Call SDO at least 24 hours ahead of time and request "day use."  If the resort is sold-out or otherwise excessively crowded they CAN refuse you entry until the crowd thins out.  Otherwise, they'll tell you “no problemo" when you call, and they'll put your name on an approved list at the front desk.

2.  On the day of your "day use," first go to the check-in desk and request your "day use" pass.  The SDO agent will verify your ID (and that you are indeed an owner) and then issue you a key card that works on all the public areas (pool, work-out room, etc.) at the resort.

If anyone at SDO claims that the day use program has been cancelled, doesn’t exist, or never existed, they will be wrong.  This benefit is expressly set forth in the original CC&R's filed with the county (before SVO took over), and can't be changed at SVO's whim (not that that slows 'em down any though these days).

Have fun!
-nodge

FWIW, another benefit in the SDO CC&R's is "bonus time" whereby owners are supposed to be able to rent excess inventory for $99/night (large or small one bedroom units) with the proceeds going to the homeowner's association.  To my knowledge, no owner has ever been able to book any "bonus time" under this plan since SVO took over the resort.  I've tried several times and was usually told that no such program exists.  On one rare occasion, I was told that the program does exist but no rooms were available for the dates I needed.  I think that's the closest anyone has ever gotten to SDO's "bonus time."


----------



## ginsun88

*Where to deposit large 1BR SDO week 13?*

We're new owners of a 1BR true plat SDO.   

Now, I'm not sure if I want to test RCI waters with Nodge's post about his reduced trading power.

Or should I give up this reservation and hand over my week to II?


Is there a chance that I could pull DVC at RCI?
Is March 28 check-in considered a 'late' deposit?

Thanks
Grace


----------



## DeniseM

gvdelizo said:


> We're new owners of a 1BR true plat SDO.
> 
> Now, I'm not sure if I want to test RCI waters with Nodge's post about his reduced trading power.
> 
> Or should I give up this reservation and hand over my week to II?
> 
> Is there a chance that I could pull DVC at RCI?



If you look at the RCI Trade Test that is on the Sightings Board that was done a couple of weeks ago, Nodge posted his DVC Sightings in that thread, so yes, you can see DVC with an SDO week.



> Is March 28 check-in considered a 'late' deposit?



There are no late deposits with II any more.  You aren't depositing an actual week - Starwood is just assigning you a trade value.  You would have to cancel your current Ressie first.

I moved your question to the on-going thread about SDO.


----------



## ginsun88

DeniseM said:


> If you look at the RCI Trade Test that is on the Sightings Board that was done a couple of weeks ago, Nodge posted his DVC Sightings in that thread, so yes, you can see DVC with an SDO week.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no late deposits with II any more.  You aren't depositing an actual week - Starwood is just assigning you a trade value.  You would have to cancel your current Ressie first.
> 
> I moved your question to the on-going thread about SDO.



Thanks Denise.

How about RCI?  


Will they deposit my reserved week or arbitrarily assign me one?
I only belong to II and was wondering if I deposit my March 28, 2010 week with RCI (i.e., not much lead time), will that adversely affect trading power?

If so, maybe I should deposit 2010 week with II, then early 2011 make  reservation and deposit in RCI 12 months ahead.


----------



## DeniseM

gvdelizo said:


> Thanks Denise.
> 
> How about RCI?
> 
> 
> Will they deposit my reserved week or arbitrarily assign me one?
> I only belong to II and was wondering if I deposit my March 28, 2010 week with RCI (i.e., not much lead time), will that adversely affect trading power?
> 
> If so, maybe I should deposit 2010 week with II, then early 2011 make  reservation and deposit in RCI 12 months ahead.



Tugger Transit recently deposited a week with RCI, and after a big hassle, he was able to deposit the week he had reserved.  Start reading at post #35 in this thread.

Besides that, I don't know how to advise you - we are all still wondering the same things you are.


----------



## D2-S3

*move sdo to sfx?*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I have made the brave decision, only this morning, to deposit future weeks only with SFX and RCI.



I am tempted to do the same.  I saw they have a request first.  Has anybody had any success with them with sdo?  I have predominantly only read disappointed users so far, but have seen nothing since the rules changed.


----------



## DeniseM

See this recent thread about SFX.


----------



## heckp

I'm very new to this and have not done any exchanging before. I have an II membership for HRA I guess because it's included with my SVN membership (am I right?) I also have an SDO first year use 2011. My plan is to deposit and exchange. Will I need to open another II account for this? If so, I want to search for destination for 2011, when will I register for membership. Even if my first use is 2011, can I start searching now, or can I put my request now? 
I hope I am making sense.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi - You will have to open a separate Acct. for your SDO week, because it's not in the SVN.  

In Owner Resources, at the top of the forum, under the "Exchanging" heading, there is a link to a discount code that will let you give 2 years of membership for the price of one.  You can call II directly, and open a new Acct. over the phone, or you can do it online.

Once your Acct. is open, you need to call Starwood Owner Services and ask them to deposit your week with II.  You no longer are allowed to reserve a week and deposit it yourself - Starwood just assigns you a trade value, and that's what you use.

SDO has 4 levels of valuation:
1)  Plat weeks
2)  Floating weeks
3)  Gold weeks
4)  Silver weeks​
Once you deposit your week, you will have 2 years to use it.  Right now, we can see deposits through Oct. 13, 2011, on II's website.

However, if you know where you want to go, you should put in an ongoing request ASAP after you deposit, because ongoing requests are filled before any inventory shows up online.


----------



## heckp

DeniseM said:


> Hi - You will have to open a separate Acct. for your SDO week, because it's not in the SVN.
> 
> In Owner Resources, at the top of the forum, under the "Exchanging" heading, there is a link to a discount code that will let you give 2 years of membership for the price of one.
> 
> Once your Acct. is open, you need to call Starwood Owner Services and ask them to deposit your week with II.
> 
> Once you deposit your week, you will have 2 years to use it.  Right now, we can see deposits through Oct. 13, 2011, on II's website.
> 
> However, if you know where you want to go, you should put in an ongoing request ASAP after you deposit, because ongoing requests are filled before any inventory shows up online.
> 
> With the new depositing rules, you no longer depposit a particular week with II, Starwood just assigns you a trade value, and that's what you use.



Thanks Denise!

I have a 2BR LO, if I want to lock off, I will have to deposit the bedrooms separately, am I correct? Can I now put a request for each room separately? Let's say I want to go to Hawaii for example. Can I request 1BR for Oahu and the other request for Maui? If I put an ongoing request, can I still use the weeks to do search or not anymore?


----------



## DeniseM

heckp said:


> Thanks Denise!
> 
> I have a 2BR LO, if I want to lock off, I will have to deposit the bedrooms separately, am I correct?



Under the new system, it will show in your Acct. all 3 ways:
2 bdm.
Sm. 1 Bdm.
Lg. 1 Bdm.

However, if you put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm., you can't use a 1 bdm. for that, you will have to use the full 2 bdm.

If you search online and do an instant online exchange, you can use a 1 bdm. to exchange into a 2 bdm.



> Can I now put a request for each room separately? Let's say I want to go to Hawaii for example. Can I request 1BR for Oahu and the other request for Maui?



Yes - but you can only request a 1 bdm., with a 1 bdm.



> If I put an ongoing request, can I still use the weeks to do search or not anymore?



You sure can!

Do you know about the TUG Sightings Board below the TUG lounge?  Almost any SW resorts that show up on II, are posted there.


----------



## heckp

Thank you. 

Regardless of having 2011 as my first use, I can now (today) do my deposit and request. After becoming a member, I can now put my request for 2011, if I understand correctly.


----------



## DeniseM

heckp said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Regardless of having 2011 as my first use, I can now (today) do my deposit and request. After becoming a member, I can now put my request for 2011, if I understand correctly.



I don't think you can deposit a 2011 week, until Jan. 1, 2010.  Unless that rule has changed, you can't deposit a week from SDO more than 12 mos. out from your use year.

Let us know - OK?


----------



## Gundy

*Considering Sharaton Resale purchase*

I have been considering purchasing into Sheraton for a long time. I was about to pull the trigger on a EOY SDO 2 bedroom lockoff but have started to read about the new trading system through II. 

Can anyone tell me what I can expect to get in trade with this new system for what I would be purchasing? 
What would be my disadvantages to purchasing resale? 

Lastly, what would be a good price for this unit?


----------



## DeniseM

tighgunderson said:


> I have been considering purchasing into Sheraton for a long time. I was about to pull the trigger on a EOY SDO 2 bedroom lockoff but have started to read about the new trading system through II.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect to get in trade with this new system for what I would be purchasing?



You will want to take a look at the recent trade test for specifics, but under the new depositing rules, we found that SDO can see approximately 50% fewer exchanges on line, than it did before the change.



> What would be my disadvantages to purchasing resale?



SDO has been sold out for years - so the only way to purchase is resale.  Resales can be traded in II or RCI, but they do not have Staroptions or Starpoints and cannot be traded in the SVN. 

For all the details about how Starwood works, see the FAQ at the top of the page.



> Lastly, what would be a good price for this unit?



One just sold on ebay for $1.


----------



## l2trade

tighgunderson said:


> I have been considering purchasing into Sheraton for a long time. I was about to pull the trigger on a EOY SDO 2 bedroom lockoff but have started to read about the new trading system through II.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect to get in trade with this new system for what I would be purchasing?
> What would be my disadvantages to purchasing resale?
> 
> Lastly, what would be a good price for this unit?



I don't know.  For me, I'd love to sell you one of mine.  I'd let it go for $1,600 + closing.  It is an EVEN year, 2 bedroom, 1-52 red lockout with first usage available in 2012.  Property is free & clear, with 2010 MF already paid in full.  This would allow me to recoup what it was worth just a few short months ago.

Now for the current trade & value disclosure: go read all my posts!


----------



## gmarine

I own an annual two bedroom lockoff at SDO. With the trading system changes that have been made I wouldnt purchase at any Starwood resort right now. 

If Starwood does not make changes to this new system then it clearly shows that Starwood is not acting in the best interests of owners. I would stear clear of anything Starwood right now unless you are only planning on using the resort yourself and have no intention of ever trading.


----------



## l2trade

gmarine said:


> I own an annual two bedroom lockoff at SDO. With the trading system changes that have been made I wouldnt purchase at any Starwood resort right now.
> 
> If Starwood does not make changes to this new system then it clearly shows that Starwood is not acting in the best interests of owners. I would stear clear of anything Starwood right now unless you are only planning on using the resort yourself and have no intention of ever trading.



great, you just summed up my disclosure.  no chance he will buy it now   

regarding the free and $1 units.  that is a warning sign of buyer beware!


----------



## gmarine

l2trade said:


> great, you just summed up my disclosure.  no chance he will buy it now
> 
> regarding the free and $1 units.  that is a warning sign of buyer beware!



Dont worry, I'll give you 20 times the most recent sale price of an annual one bedroom SDO.


----------



## l2trade

Twenty times!  Wow!  Do I need to throw in dinner and show?
:rofl:


----------



## pacman

tighgunderson said:


> I have been considering purchasing into Sheraton for a long time. I was about to pull the trigger on a EOY SDO 2 bedroom lockoff but have started to read about the new trading system through II.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect to get in trade with this new system for what I would be purchasing?
> What would be my disadvantages to purchasing resale?
> 
> Lastly, what would be a good price for this unit?



I was in the same situation as you, and made the decision to buy just a month or so ago. I purchased exactly what you mention, an EOY, SDO 2 bdrm. I did end up getting a platinum week, although I didn't realize it at the time. I paid $1000 plus all closing costs, which I still feel is a pretty fair deal.

I now have a pending request in II for WKORV and WKORV-N for both February and November 2010.

pacman


----------



## Gundy

*Best Value resort under new Sheraton trading rules with II*

What is the best Starwoood resort and the best value for getting the best trades under the new rules that are being used to make trades through II? What resort would give me the best chances of trading into the Westin's on Hawaii or Harborside with minimal investment? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DeniseM

SDO and SBP are still the best value.  However, be aware that we really don't know exactly what's going to happen with II and Starwood exchanges, now that the rules have changed.  

As far as getting into Hawaii or Harborside, Hawaii should be reasonable easy _off-season_, and Harborside will be _more difficult_ - and _only off-season._

If I was going to buy an exchanger right now, I would buy a _small_ EOY 1 bdm. at SDO and play with it awhile in the II system before I made a commitment to a larger purchase and a larger MF.  That way, if it turned out to be a loser, you would have minimal investment and you could simply give it away.

A gentle reminder - please add questions to your old posts, instead of starting new ones.  To find your old posts, click on "Quick Links" and select "Your Posts" from the drop down menu.


----------



## SCMom

*SDO Trading success from new owner*



tighgunderson said:


> I have been considering purchasing into Sheraton for a long time. I was about to pull the trigger on a EOY SDO 2 bedroom lockoff but have started to read about the new trading system through II.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect to get in trade with this new system for what I would be purchasing?
> What would be my disadvantages to purchasing resale?
> 
> Lastly, what would be a good price for this unit?



Well, after asking lots of questions on this board ( I think my question is one of the original few that got merged onto this very long thread,) we purchased a 2 bedroom every year at SDO in August.  We purchased on ebay from Vin, Inc., which has several seller names -- ours was laman34.  We paid $1475 plus closing and were recognized by Starwood in less than two weeks from winning the auction.  We had to pay 2009 maintenance fees, but also got 2009 usage.

The week that we closed is the week that all of this blew up.  I had done all my research and purchased SDO to trade, so I was surprised at all the changes.  However, we felt that at the price that we paid, as long as we still got decent trades we would be OK.

So far we have made three trades -- all instant on-line.  In each case we have traded one of the one bedrooms up for a two bedroom.  We are a family of six, so a two bedroom is a must.  In all three cases, we have taken advantage of a bulk banking situation.  We homeschool, so we have lots of flexibility in booking during less popular seasons and without a year of notice.

Our first two trades were done on the same day in August.  We booked a two bedroom at the Hyatt Pinon Pointe in Sedona for the first week in November (we are here right now!)  There was a bulk banking for this resort that got snapped up pretty quickly.  The same day, Hyatt bulk banked weeks for its Tahoe location.  There was one ski week -- the week of January 23rd when I checked and we booked that.

About two weeks ago, I saw on the sightings board that Starwood had done a bulk bank for Westin Princeville in January.  We are traveling to the big Island in May, so no more Hawaii trips are possible right now.  However, my husband's aunt loves Hawaii and has never been to Kauai.  We called her, then booked her a two bedroom at the resort for the week of January 17.  She is thrilled!

So, I can't speak to the changes, as I never had a II trader before.  However, SDO seems to be working really well for my family.  Our maintenace fees are under $900 per year and it looks like we will be able to parlay that into two vacations per year.  I'll take it!

Emily


----------



## thinze3

DeniseM said:


> .... If I was going to buy an exchanger right now, I would buy a _small_ EOY 1 bdm. at SDO and play with it awhile in the II system before I made a commitment to a larger purchase and a larger MF.  That way, if it turned out to be a loser, you would have minimal investment and you could simply give it away. ...



Since this thread is too long to read from the beginning, I'll ask what hopefully a simple question. Does (or did under the old system) a small SDO 1BR trade the same as a large SDO 1BR?


----------



## K2Quick

thinze3 said:


> Since this thread is too long to read from the beginning, I'll ask what hopefully a simple question. Does (or did under the old system) a small SDO 1BR trade the same as a large SDO 1BR?



Generally they have traded exactly the same.  A while back someone did post a sighting that the large one bed could see that the small one bed could not.  However, with the new system, all bets are off until we have more experience.


----------



## thinze3

K2Quick said:


> Generally they have traded exactly the same.  A while back someone did post a sighting that the large one bed could see that the small one bed could not.  However, with the new system, all bets are off until we have more experience.



Next question:
Does an SDO unit that floats 1-21 & 50-52 trade at a higher level in the new system than a floating 1-52? Are there any other other advantages to the 1-21 & 50-52 vs 1-52?


----------



## Stefa

thinze3 said:


> Next question:
> Does an SDO unit that floats 1-21 & 50-52 trade at a higher level in the new system than a floating 1-52? Are there any other other advantages to the 1-21 & 50-52 vs 1-52?



Yes it trades higher.  The trade power is supposedly an average of the trade power of the weeks in the season.


----------



## thinze3

Stefa said:


> Yes it trades higher.  The trade power is supposedly an average of the trade power of the weeks in the season.



So it should trade true Platinum vs Gold Plus as others have mentioned about their 1-52 weeks?


----------



## Stefa

thinze3 said:


> So it should trade true Platinum vs Gold Plus as others have mentioned about their 1-52 weeks?



That is correct.


----------



## DeniseM

These are the trading designations for SDO:

1)  Plat
2)  Floating
3)  Gold
4)  Silver

See the recent trade test thread for details about trade power.


----------



## thinze3

*Re: SDO*

Thanks. When you deposit your week with II, you usually have 24 months after check-in date to use that deposit. How is this handled with the new system where Starwood determines your deposit? What is the check-in date, or is there even a check-in date?


----------



## DeniseM

thinze3 said:


> Thanks. When you deposit your week with II, you usually have 24 months after check-in date to use that deposit. How is this handled with the new system where Starwood determines your deposit? What is the check-in date, or is there even a check-in date?



I don't blame you for not wanting to read the whole thing, but if you just read back through the last 2 pages of this thread, you will find the info. you are looking for.


----------



## thinze3

DeniseM said:


> I don't blame you for not wanting to read the whole thing, but if you just read back through the last 2 pages of this thread, you will find the info. you are looking for.






DeniseM said:


> .... I moved your question to the on-going thread about SDO.




Denise, I don't mean to complain, but there is a problem with repeatedly merging threads. No one has the time to read 250 posts in HOPES of finding their answer. It is easier to simply allow someone to ask a question and then allow someone else to answer (even if it has been asked many times before) than it is to merge threads time and time again.


Now, I did read the last 75 posts and did not find anything concrete telling me the start date of the 2 year use period is. I did see a response by you stating, "Once you deposit your unit, you have 2 years to use it." Two years from when? The date of deposit? I know Starwood is different, but I typically get three years from date of deposit when I deposit 12 months prior to check-in.


----------



## DeniseM

Terry - I am not sure when the 2 years starts, because there is no deposit, or check-in date under the new system.  Your week is just given a "trading value."  There is no week deposited, until you actually make an exchange.  Hopefully, someone else can answer your question.  

The problem is that Starwood and II have released zero information, so we are trying to piece things together for ourselves.

As far as this thread - we literally were having the same question 10 times a week, so it made sense to merge the threads.


----------



## jerseygirl

I can add to the confusion here!   

First, it's important to understand that you will never see what Starwood gives II if you make a trade.  So the particular date of what is given to II is immaterial.

As some of you may know, I have written a letter or two regarding the situation.  In Starwood's first response, they stated:

"Among the new benefit enhancements now available to you are:

... up to 30 months to use an exchange assignment (formerly 24 months)"


I think I read that all deposits expire on June 30th .... but the question is which year ???


Example -- New Process:


You can request a deposit one year in advance.
In January 2010, I request that Starwood deposit a 2011 week.  
The language in my letter tells me that the assignment given to me in January 2010 would expire on June 30, 2012 (30 months later)

However, under the old methodology, my January 2011 deposit would have expired in January 2013, which means that Starwood actually shortened the time I had to use the deposit by six months if the June 30, 2012 date is correct.  Even I don't think they'd be so stupid as to do this and call it an enhancement (oh, wait ... they have a history of calling bad changes enhancements!).

I think the phrase, "up to 30 months to use an exchange assignment," may have simply been a poor choice of words.  Perhaps all assignments expire on June 30th two years after the USE year.  If so, in my above example, the 2011 "assignment" I requested in 2010 would expire on June 30, 2013.  

An owner who forgets to do anything can make a 2011 assignment request on 12-31-2011.  This deposit will also expire on June 30th -- of either 2012 or 2013.     This means the owner either has 6 months to use it (penalty for late request) or 18 months to use it (more than reasonable considering the late request).

I wouldn't be surprised if Starwood has been unclear because they don't even understand what they've done.  They need to publish clear examples and stop using ambiguous language, that's for sure.  

I'm sure you're all very happy that I've cleared this up for you.  :hysterical:


----------



## thinze3

*Thanks*

Actually you have cleared things a bit, and it only makes sense to have a fixed date like June 30 (happy median). Imagine the number of exchanges trying to get done in the weeks leading up to June 30 if they ALL expire then.


----------



## jerseygirl

thinze3 said:


> Actually you have cleared things a bit, and it only makes sense to have a fixed date like June 30 (happy median). Imagine the number of exchanges trying to get done in the weeks leading up to June 30 if they ALL expire then.



Terry - I'm delighted if I helped.  I actually thought I probably made it more confusing than before.

If anyone has documentation that clarifies the "year" side of things, hopefully they will post.

Oh -- you don't have to worry about my competition as the June 30th date approaches.  I won't be depositing to II under the new rules!


----------



## SCMom

*New length of deposits*

I was told on two different calls to Starwood that my deposit with II expires 30 months after the start of the use year.  My 2009 deposit is good until June 30, 2011, for example.  I hope this helps...


----------



## jerseygirl

Thanks SC mom -- it does help.  

So, they _did _shorten the "potential" usage time for a deposit by 6 months.  If SC mom had made a January 2009 deposit in January 2008, she would have had until January 2011 to use it (3 full years / 36 months).

Another "enhancement" that "isn't an enhancement" ..... 

Oh well .... not surprising since it's clear they've never really understood the II exchange process.  

I've always found something great within a short amount of time, so this doesn't particulary upset me (plus, I'm not going to use II under these conditions anyway).  I just find it humorous ... and perhaps a little sad that their knowledge of the process is so limited.

Do you suppose they've attended seminars on how to trick people by using the word enhancement?


----------



## Stefa

jerseygirl said:


> So, they _did _shorten the "potential" usage time for a deposit by 6 months.  If SC mom had made a January 2009 deposit in January 2008, she would have had until January 2011 to use it (3 full years / 36 months).
> 
> Another "enhancement" that "isn't an enhancement"



Actually, the way I understand it, if you deposit your 2011 week on Jan 1, 2010, you would have until June 30, 2013, so you would have 42 months to use the week.  On the other hand, if you wait until late in the year 2010, your deposit still expires on 6/30/13, so you would have less than 36 months.


----------



## jerseygirl

Stefa said:


> Actually, the way I understand it, if you deposit your 2011 week on Jan 1, 2010, you would have until June 30, 2013, so you would have 42 months to use the week.  On the other hand, if you wait until late in the year 2010, your deposit still expires on 6/30/13, so you would have less than 36 months.



If SCmom's information was correct, then you're right Stefa -- thanks for getting me to look at it differently.

Although my letter from Starwood specifically stated, ""Up to 30 months to use an exchange assignment (formerly only 24 months)." the examples do indeed indicate as much as 42 months as follows:

No matter when you deposit a 2009 week, it expires June 30, 2011

--- The new rules did not start until July/August, so we can't calculate the maximum under this scenario

No matter when you deposit a 2010 week, it expires June 30, 2012

 --- You can deposit a 2010 week now, and would have about 32 months  until expiration

No matter when you deposit a 2011 week, it expires June 30, 2013

 --- This is the first scenario for which we can calculate the "max"  
 --- You can deposit a 2011 week on Jan 1, 2010 and would have 42 months until expiration

So ... perhaps I owe Starwood an apology .  Maybe this really is an enhancement in some scenarios (the third example above would have expired in Jan 2013 under the old methodology, instead of June 2013).  

Starwood -- I apologize.  Having said that, it would be helpful if you chose your words more carefully and actually published specific examples so we wouldn't have to analyze this to death in order to make sense of it.  (I believe this is referred to as an "I'm sorry, but not really" type of apology in psychological terms  ).


----------



## folashade

Help! I have an opportunity to purchase a sml 1 bdrm SDO unit floating 1-52 for around $350. Before all of the changes I would have done it in a heartbeat now I'm not certain.  Is it still worth buying now with all the changes?


----------



## DeniseM

folashade said:


> Help! I have an opportunity to purchase a sml 1 bdrm SDO unit floating 1-52 for around $350. Before all of the changes I would have done it in a heartbeat now I'm not certain.  Is it still worth buying now with all the changes?



For a discussion about this read back through the last couple of pages of posts, and see my post #242.


----------



## thinze3

folashade said:


> Help! I have an opportunity to purchase a sml 1 bdrm SDO unit floating 1-52 for around $350. Before all of the changes I would have done it in a heartbeat now I'm not certain.  Is it still worth buying now with all the changes?



Search around a bit and you can find one for much less, like $1. See eBay item number 390109501171.


----------



## Stefa

thinze3 said:


> Search around a bit and you can find one for much less, like $1. See eBay item number 390109501171.



The problem with ebay is most sellers require you to use their closing company and charge ridiculous fees.  This auction, for example, has closing costs of $515.


----------



## grgs

Stefa said:


> The problem with ebay is most sellers require you to use their closing company and charge ridiculous fees.  This auction, for example, has closing costs of $515.



This is an important point.  You need to consider the total cost of the purchase.  Personally, I'd be willing to pay a bit more to an individual owner, where I get to choose the closing company and have a real escrow account, rather than go through one of the big e-bay resellers.  Now at a certain point when the cost spread gets wider, it may become worth it to an buyer to take chance on an e-bay seller using their own closing company.

Glorian


----------



## grgs

folashade said:


> Help! I have an opportunity to purchase a sml 1 bdrm SDO unit floating 1-52 for around $350. Before all of the changes I would have done it in a heartbeat now I'm not certain.  Is it still worth buying now with all the changes?



What's your purpose for buying this unit?

I think SDO is still a great resort (I'll be there for Spring Break next year).  I think it will still trade well in II, but this is a big uncertainty.  Even now, I don't think $350 is overpriced.  You could probably find one for $1 on e-bay, but as Stefa says, that "savings" may be eaten up by closing costs.

Glorian


----------



## Captron

IF my memory serves me correctly I believe the "deposit" expires on June 30, two years from your deposit date regardless of when the use year is or when during the year it is deposited. You could have UP TO 30 months to book. (You could have as little as 18 months though too)

For example:

A deposit made anytime up to and including Dec 31, 2009 would expire June 30 2011.
This could come from 2009 or 2010 use year.

A deposit made Jan 1, 2010 (through to - Dec. 31, 2010) would expire June 30, 2012.
This would have to be for 2010 (or 2011) use year.

This makes time of deposit VERY IMPORTANT. It seems to discourage depositing in the year AHEAD of your use year. The claim continues to be, though, that you will get the same power for that week regardless of the date it is deposited whether it is Jan 1 of the year ahead or the last day of your use year. I still have trouble swallowing that one, but it is what several people have been told.


----------



## Stefa

Captron said:


> IF my memory serves me correctly I believe the "deposit" expires on June 30, two years from your deposit date regardless of when the use year is or when during the year it is deposited. You could have UP TO 30 months to book. (You could have as little as 18 months though too)
> 
> For example:
> 
> A deposit made anytime up to and including Dec 31, 2009 would expire June 30 2011.
> This could come from 2009 or 2010 use year.
> 
> A deposit made Jan 1, 2010 (through to - Dec. 31, 2010) would expire June 30, 2012.
> This would have to be for 2010 (or 2011) use year.
> 
> This makes time of deposit VERY IMPORTANT. It seems to discourage depositing in the year AHEAD of your use year. The claim continues to be, though, that you will get the same power for that week regardless of the date it is deposited whether it is Jan 1 of the year ahead or the last day of your use year. I still have trouble swallowing that one, but it is what several people have been told.



I believe you are mistaken.   The expiration date depends on the use year not the deposit year.  A 2010 week will be good until 6/30/12 no matter when it is deposited.  A 2011 week will be good until 6/30/13 whether it is deposited in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Captron

You are probably right. That would still mean that if you deposited in January you would have 30 months but if you deposited in late December you would have only an 18 month trading window.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Stefa

Captron said:


> You are probably right. That would still mean that if you deposited in January you would have 30 months but if you deposited in late December you would have only an 18 month trading window.



Unless you deposit a year in advance.  In that case you would have up to 42 months.  

In order to have only 18 months, you would need to deposite a 2009 week at the end of 2009 or a 2010 week at the end of 2010.  How often does anyone actually depostie a week at the end of the use year?   

The more typical case I would think would be someone deposting their 2010 week in 2009.  In that case you would have at least 30 months and at most 42 months to use your week.

Under the old system, I called in Sept 2008 to deposit my 2009 week and *wood gave me week 5.  This meant I had 28 months to use the deposit.  Under the new rules I would have had 33 months.


----------



## patty5ia

*SDO in RCI*

Does anyone deposit SDO in RCI?  Can you make a reservation and then deposit that week with RCI or does Starwood have to deposit for you.  I'm talking about a regular, not SVN, unit.


----------



## DeniseM

patty5ia said:


> Does anyone deposit SDO in RCI?  Can you make a reservation and then deposit that week with RCI or does Starwood have to deposit for you.  I'm talking about a regular, not SVN, unit.



There are a few Tuggers who deposit with RCI - based on recent attempts to deposit, it appears that SW is using the new system for RCI too.  There are a couple of threads floating around about it.


----------



## Robert D

Captron said:


> IF my memory serves me correctly I believe the "deposit" expires on June 30, two years from your deposit date regardless of when the use year is or when during the year it is deposited. You could have UP TO 30 months to book. (You could have as little as 18 months though too)
> 
> For example:
> 
> A deposit made anytime up to and including Dec 31, 2009 would expire June 30 2011.
> This could come from 2009 or 2010 use year.
> 
> A deposit made Jan 1, 2010 (through to - Dec. 31, 2010) would expire June 30, 2012.
> This would have to be for 2010 (or 2011) use year.
> 
> This makes time of deposit VERY IMPORTANT. It seems to discourage depositing in the year AHEAD of your use year. The claim continues to be, though, that you will get the same power for that week regardless of the date it is deposited whether it is Jan 1 of the year ahead or the last day of your use year. I still have trouble swallowing that one, but it is what several people have been told.



I recently deposited a Lakeside Terrace 2009 week and this is exactly what I was told. A 2009 week deposit will expire on 6/30/11 regardless of whether it was deposited on 1/1/09 or 12/31/09 (i.e. expiration date is 18 months from the end of the usage year) and the trading power of the week would be the same regardless of the deposit date (i.e. no penalty for depositing it on the day of check in).  I think this part is a big advantage over the old system.


----------



## jerseygirl

Robert D said:


> ... expiration date is 18 months from the end of the usage year



Denise -- Ah, finally, good "wording" for your primer!  And, this example is perfectly worded as well:

_A 2009 week deposit will expire on 6/30/11 regardless of whether it was deposited on 1/1/09 or 12/31/09._

Robert -- Thanks!  You've succinctly stated what many of us have tried to say for a few weeks.


----------



## Robert D

Glad to be of service!


----------



## folashade

grgs said:


> What's your purpose for buying this unit?
> 
> I think SDO is still a great resort (I'll be there for Spring Break next year).  I think it will still trade well in II, but this is a big uncertainty.  Even now, I don't think $350 is overpriced.  You could probably find one for $1 on e-bay, but as Stefa says, that "savings" may be eaten up by closing costs.
> 
> Glorian


I go to Phx at least once a  yr to practice my horrible golf swing, visit family and go to the spa. I was looking for a Kierland property but haven't found one at a price point I was looking for. I have stayed at SDO and enjoy the property and was also looking for a trader I could use in RCI or SFX

Thanks for all of your input

I decided to go with the seller vs EBAY to use a low end trader since escrow is not necessary for such a sml amt


----------



## thinze3

If an SDO seller states "I am granted week 1* every year unless I call and specifically request a different week.", does that indicate a "true" platinum unit.


----------



## Stefa

thinze3 said:


> If an SDO seller states "I am granted week 1* every year unless I call and specifically request a different week.", does that indicate a "true" platinum unit.



Not necessarily.  I'd ask them what weeks they can reserve.  If they say 1-52 then it is not plat.  If they say 1-20(?) & 50-52, it is plat.


----------



## DeniseM

thinze3 said:


> If an SDO seller states "I am granted week 1* every year unless I call and specifically request a different week.", does that indicate a "true" platinum unit.



As described, this would be a "fixed" week, which would be unusual at SDO,  unless the owner paid a substantial fee to fix week 1.  You will have to ask him if this is a fixed week #1 and how it became a fixed week.  If it's not, then his description is not accurate.  

Maybe he is just stating that he has been successful in reserving week 1 every year, except for the years he has requested other weeks.


----------



## thinze3

Here is the sellers quote. I just sent him another email to be very specific on the weeks which can be reserved, as stated on his deed.



> It is a true platinum.  My week assigned is week 1*.  I have owned this property since ***** and am granted week 1* every year unless I call and specifically request a different week.


----------



## DeniseM

That sounds like a fixed week, but SDO was not sold as fixed weeks, so you will have to ask him if he paid a fee to fix week 1.


----------



## grgs

Get the unit number.  You can access a document from the Maricopa County website that will tell you if that unit is a true plat or a 1-52 float unit.

Glorian


----------



## thinze3

It appears to be true platinum. Here is the seller's response.



> OK – I think I have all the info you are needing now.  Owner Services has confirmed that I am indeed Platinum with the choice of weeks 1-21 and weeks 50-52.  I still have the (2009) week available to use before Dec 31st.


----------



## DeniseM

It will be difficult to get the week transferred to your name by the end of the year, and you can't deposit it in II, until the deed has been recorded in your name with the county and the transfer has been completed at the resort.  Once Jan. 1 hits, the 2009 week expires, if it has not been deposited.  So I would not agree to pay the 2009 maintenance fee, since you probably won't get to use the week.   If you really want the 2009 week, you might agree to pay the 2009 MF, but *only if *you are able to deposit the week by the end of the year - a long shot.

The current owner can still deposit the 2009 usage into II and use it himself, and then your ownership will start with 2010.  You will have to work this out with him in advance.


----------



## daileyad

Our deed for SDO recorded last week and I emailed a copy of it to Jose.  Does anyone know how long it will take for the resort transfer process?  I'm impatient!


----------



## DeniseM

According to this post by our resident SW expert, they are behind right now.

Did you get a response from SW?


----------



## daileyad

No, I haven't gotten a response from SW.  Is there a way for me to check if the transfer has taken place?


----------



## DeniseM

Starwood will notify you.

You can also call Owner Services and ask if you are in the system - (888) 986-9637, but they will only be able to tell your yes or no - not about progress.


----------



## archie

*Trading Sheraton Desert Oasis*

I am contemplating the purchase of a two-bedroom floating platinum (1-52), primarily for exchange purposes for other resorts around the world (as I live on the East coast). The owner is offering it to me for $1000. Is this a good strategy? Does Sheraton Desert Oasis trade decently (I'm primarily interested in summer Caribbean or Central American properties).


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Archie - welcome to TUG!   

I recommend that you go back and read this whole thread, and then tell us what questions you still have.  I think that's an OK price, but you might do better.


----------



## lighthouse206

*Do I understand this?*

I've read this forum and this is what I am gathering:

1. I can buy a 2 bedroom lockoff at SDO for a bargain basement price of probably $1000 or less. Have been watching ebay....
2. Closing costs will be another $500+
3. I'll pay maintenance dues which have NOT been rising out of control at this resort of around $850/year. 
4. Maintenance dues will rise and there's a possibility of a special assessment.

For that investment I can get 2 weeks per year in a one bedroom unit at the vast majority of Starwood properties with the possible exception of St John and Atlantis if I am flexible in dates? I realize I have play the "trading" game which has some modest costs... but is the bottom line what I describe above? 

One question. Let's say I buy a SDO 2 bedroom. I realize for trading purposes I want to reserve my week at SDO as far in advance as possible, but once that is done, is it possible to use my traded weeks faster?

For example... I buy SDO with 2010 still available. I immediately reserve week 50. Week 50 gets traded. Is it possible for me to then possibly reserve WKORV for October subject to availability? 

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

Your points 1-4 are correct.

However, you can no longer reserve and deposit a specific week.  II and Starwood changed the rules for Starwood owners in August.  Now, instead of reserving and depositing a specific week, your week is assigned a predetermined trading value that is the Avg. of all the weeks in your season.  This is how the seasons are ranked:

#1 - Plat
#2 - 1-52 Floating week
#3 - Gold
#4 - Silver

You have a maximum of 30 months to use your exchange - Starting Jan. 1, 12 mos. before the use year, and expiring June 30th, 2 years after the use year.

Right now you can deposit and exchange a 2010 or 2011 week, but you can't deposit and exchange a 2012 week until Jan. 1, 2011.  The earliest  you can deposit a week at SDO, is 12 mos. out from the first day of the use year.

For good trading power, you want to buy at least a 1-52 floating week.

Trading cost - 
II Membership - $89 a year (2-for-1 offer available.)
Each trade - $114 for Starwood trades and $149 for nonStarwood trades



> For example... I buy SDO with 2010 still available. I immediately reserve week 50. Week 50 gets traded. Is it possible for me to then possibly reserve WKORV for October subject to availability?



Yes, as soon as the deed has been recorded with the county and the resort in your name, you can immediately request that your unit be assigned for trading, and you can immediately make a trade, if something is available.  Except, as I explained above, you would not reserve a specific week to deposit.  

I just checked and right at this moment, there is no availability for WKORV or WKORVN for Oct., but that could change - or it might not.  Deposits get snapped up immediately when they appear.  The best way to "catch" one is to put in an ongoing request with II, since they are filled before anything shows up online.


----------



## lighthouse206

Wow Denise thanks for the prompt reply!!!!!

So is this change (last August) by Starwood and II a significant devaluation of what existed prior to? 

We are very flexible travelers. But what I really don't want is to lock myself into something where I have to make arrangements for my own travel a year in advance. Is it feasible to use this as a vehicle for making reservations 60-90 days in advance when we want to travel? 

Again - VERY flexible in terms of locations desired and weeks (no kids, flexible jobs, etc.) 




DeniseM said:


> Hi and welcome to TUG!
> 
> Your points 1-4 are correct.
> 
> However, you can no longer reserve and deposit a specific week.  II and Starwood changed the rules for Starwood owners in August.  Now, instead of reserving and depositing a specific week, your week is assigned a predetermined trading value that is the Avg. of all the weeks in your season.  This is how the seasons are ranked:
> 
> #1 - Plat
> #2 - 1-52 Floating week
> #3 - Gold
> #4 - Silver
> 
> You have a maximum of 30 months to use your exchange - Starting Jan. 1, 12 mos. before the use year, and expiring June 30th, 2 years after the use year.
> 
> Right now you can deposit and exchange a 2010 or 2011 week, but you can't deposit and exchange a 2012 week until Jan. 1, 2011.  The earliest  you can deposit a week at SDO, is 12 mos. out from the first day of the use year.
> 
> For good trading power, you want to buy at least a 1-52 floating week.
> 
> Trading cost -
> II Membership - $89 a year (2-for-1 offer available.)
> Each trade - $114 for Starwood trades and $149 for nonStarwood trades
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as soon as the deed has been recorded with the county and the resort in your name, you can immediately request that your unit be assigned for trading, and you can immediately make a trade, if something is available.  Except, as I explained above, you would not reserve a specific week to deposit.
> 
> I just checked and right at this moment, there is no availability for WKORV or WKORVN for Oct., but that could change - or it might not.  Deposits get snapped up immediately when they appear.


----------



## DeniseM

lighthouse206 said:


> Wow Denise thanks for the prompt reply!!!!!
> 
> So is this change (last August) by Starwood and II a significant devaluation of what existed prior to?



I think it is...  In addition to the fact that we can no longer reserve and deposit a prime week, we can no longer hold onto a home resort reservation while waiting to see if the exchange comes through, so we aren't happy about it at all.  See this FAQ for the details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109418



> We are very flexible travelers. But what I really don't want is to lock myself into something where I have to make arrangements for my own travel a year in advance. Is it feasible to use this as a vehicle for making reservations 60-90 days in advance when we want to travel?
> 
> Again - VERY flexible in terms of locations desired and weeks (no kids, flexible jobs, etc.)



It will be difficult to get into the most popular resorts at the last minute, because of availability.  Like I said, deposits at the popular resorts are snapped up immediately.  If you want to go to Hawaii, you need to have an ongoing request in place, in advance.  Some of the resorts are available almost all the time, but not the Hawaii resorts, or the other new resorts.

Here is what is currently available for October:

Sheraton Desert Oasis
Sheraton Mountain Vista
Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort
Sheraton Vistana Resort 
Sheraton Vistana Villages
Vistana's Beach Club
Westin Kierland Villas
Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas
Sheraton Broadway Plantation
Villas of Cave Creek
Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley
Sheraton Vistana Resort


----------



## lighthouse206

Do different properties "pop open" - meaning does inventory change fairly constantly as owners throw theirs into the exchange? Could you check next week and see several new properties on the list?


----------



## DeniseM

lighthouse206 said:


> Do different properties "pop open" - meaning does inventory change fairly constantly as owners throw theirs into the exchange? Could you check next week and see several new properties on the list?



You will see a few additions, but Starwood controls and makes the deposits, so it's not like if I deposit my Maui TS this week, it will show up on II next week.  Starwood tends to do bulk space banking, meaning they deposit a lot of weeks all at once, and usually several months or even a year in advance.  We see single weeks show up here and there, but that's not the norm.  Also, Starwood owners who have ongoing requests in place before the deposits are made will get them first, and many/most deposits never show up online at all.


----------



## lighthouse206

So basically I could trade mine - and "request" several properties for several weeks.... if one of my requests comes open its mine? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## DeniseM

lighthouse206 said:


> So basically I could trade mine - and "request" several properties for several weeks.... if one of my requests comes open its mine? Thanks again for all your help!



It depends on how many Starwood owners put a request in before you did - that's why requesting early is so important.  Let's say you want to go to WKORV or WKORVN in Oct. and you put in a request today - 4.5 mos. out.  But 200 other owners with the same trading power as you, have already put in their requests first - they will get their requests filled first.  

If you put in a request for all 3 Hawaii timeshares for all of Sept. through mid-Nov. I would say you have a great chance of getting it, as long as you request early enough, because Sept. - mid-Nov. is the low season in Hawaii.  

Timesharing works best with advanced planning.  I already have my 2011 summer reservations made and my 2012 requests in.


----------



## lighthouse206

Thanks again. Sounds like  it's really the opposite of how we like to travel (more last minute or with 2-3 months planning tops...) Still an amazing, incredible bargain.


----------



## DeniseM

If your work schedule is conducive to advanced planning, it's really only a matter of getting used to doing it.  I am a teacher so my vacation times are set in stone, and DH can request his days off for the whole year, on the first day of the year.  So for our major vacations (1-2 weeks) we have everything all planned by Jan. 1 and DH gets his request in before the  less organized employees.  

We usually have our timeshare reservations made 18 - 12, mos. out, we make our FF mile airline reservations at 331 days out, and DH puts in the requests at work on Jan. 1.

We also do a lot of weekend trips, and those do not usually include timeshares.  Those are usually hotel stays - mostly Priceline or comped by our favorite casino.


----------



## eunsill

I need some advice - is $1500 for a 2 BR lockoff annual true plat SDO (deeded week 16, does this verify that it's platinum or do I need some other information?)  with an additional $375 in closing costs.  What are your thoughts?  Is this a good deal?  I couldn't find very much on eBay for true plats, so I thought I'd ask here.  It looks like a while back someone was thinking about purchasing a similar unit for $1000 but couldn't tell if it is was a true plat.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

All of the units have a deeded week for recording purposes, so a unit deeded week 16 could also be a floating week.  A Plat week also has a designated season - weeks 1-20 and 50-52.  Ask them if they can Fax you a copy of the deed with their personal info. covered.


----------



## pacman

eunsill said:


> I need some advice - is $1500 for a 2 BR lockoff annual true plat SDO (deeded week 16, does this verify that it's platinum or do I need some other information?)  with an additional $375 in closing costs.  What are your thoughts?  Is this a good deal?  I couldn't find very much on eBay for true plats, so I thought I'd ask here.  It looks like a while back someone was thinking about purchasing a similar unit for $1000 but couldn't tell if it is was a true plat.  Thanks.



IF, it is a true platinum week, I would say $1500 is a good deal. Just before all the "stuff" happened with Starwood and II, I paid $1000 for a 2 bedroom LO EOY SDO platinum week. Even with today's changes, I would pay $1500 for an EY week.  Others may not. I've seen very few true platinums on ebay lately.

pacman


----------



## vacationtime1

SDO units float in either one season (1-52) or three seasons (including "true platinum", which is  1-21 & 50-52) depending whether they were sold by Starwood or Embassy (the predecessor developer).  As DeniseM points out, the deeded week number is not determinative of the season.  You need to know either the season it floats or the unit number.  This link will take you to a list of the SDO unit numbers that are "true platinum":

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=512371&postcount=8

But in either case, it is essential to get an estoppel certificate from Starwood verifying that the seller's representations are correct.  You will do this through escrow for a nominal cost (about $25).

FYI, I saw a large side one bedroom SDO true platinum that closed today without any bids at all.  You may want to see if it is relisted.


----------

